# Indyzmosthated 63 drop buildup



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

A few pics of the car so far. I plan on having it at the Tulsa picnic  


a few weeks after selling this










i bought this


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

tear down


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got all the floor pans done and the motor pulled...............out with the 6 in with the 8 :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the doors all blocked and ready for paint. 

got the undersides all painted


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Keep pics coming homie


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hell yeah matt good stuff....


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

looks good matt..... how many pumps in this one?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn matt, good luck on this trey.


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 10 2008, 09:24 PM~10137376
> *looks good matt..... how many pumps in this one?
> *


Told me 4 to the nose, and one to the rear.


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

is that a REAL drop? looks like the one my cousin pooky from chicago had and his was a roadster :scrutinize:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Mar 10 2008, 10:40 PM~10139966
> *is that a REAL drop? looks like the one my cousin pooky from chicago had and his was a roadster :scrutinize:
> *


damn you cant see the rack and the cloth top?


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 10 2008, 11:50 PM~10140060
> *damn you cant see the rack and the cloth top?
> *


damn, you cant see i was jokin?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

good luck


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 10 2008, 07:24 PM~10137376
> *looks good matt..... how many pumps in this one?
> *



i think just 1 to the front so i can just lift and lay


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

I think I have seen that car around somewhere! :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 10 2008, 07:24 PM~10137376
> *looks good matt..... how many pumps in this one?
> *



thanks, one to the front -just enough to lift and lay


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

i just want to show some indy love, good luck on the build :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

just stopped by to hate on the most hated!!    



























j/k,looking good,i hope to see it around this summer uffin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

updated pics monday :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 10 2008, 01:18 PM~10134502
> *A few pics of the car so far.  I plan on having it at the Tulsa picnic
> a few weeks after selling this
> 
> ...


whos that handsome man strapping the car down :biggrin: 



:uh:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

? some hillbillie from texas :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 15 2008, 09:33 AM~10173941
> *? some hillbillie from texas :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

is it done yet!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Matt you aint got shit on $hi'Waa'Boo or $ista $treet. :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 15 2008, 11:43 AM~10175136
> *is it done yet!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



is it at your place getting some of that ~red~ dizzle :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 15 2008, 12:45 AM~10172544
> *updated pics monday :biggrin:
> *


its monday,wheres the pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 15 2008, 06:10 PM~10176768
> *Matt you aint got shit on $hi'Waa'Boo or $ista $treet. :biggrin:
> *





He has a 63 Vert ...............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wish i could hav found them something like that instead........ They have 79 regal Turbo Coupe/Sport Coupe or whatever the gay ass turbo hood was used for...............


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2008, 04:36 AM~10185789
> *its monday,wheres the pics!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pics next monday i guess??? :dunno:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

sorry guys I have been *WORKING* on my car so i havent had any time to get pics up


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: hows the project commin there


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

more paint :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

pulled the og 6 and dropping in this sbc. new heads big cam and gear drive.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

nevermind the dirty valve covers


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

I think I have seen that motor someplace too


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Lookin good matt.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 16 2008, 12:15 AM~10178539
> *is it at your place getting some of that ~red~ dizzle :0
> *


not yet baby!  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 15 2008, 08:33 AM~10173941
> *? some hillbillie from texas :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i tried to call your monkey ass today....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 19 2008, 10:24 PM~10210663
> *i tried to call your monkey ass today....
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2008, 04:41 PM~10208545
> *:roflmao:
> *


bitch dont even let me start on you and your kuntry livin ass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 19 2008, 01:30 PM~10207019
> *Lookin good matt.
> *



X2


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 09:40 PM~10211366
> *bitch dont even let me start on you and your kuntry livin ass
> *


 :0 

russ i was busy at work last night when you called.....i'll hit u back


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks to fellow member ghettoblaster for helping me pul the frame today :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

looking good i see


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

picking up some braces at the swap meet this weekend so hopefully it will be at the paonter next weekens


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10211366
> *bitch dont even let me start on you and your kuntry livin ass
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the bottom all ready for paint tomorrow, Ill post pics when its done


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

after a few hours of cleaning we got the floors and belly clean and coated. My painter sprayed raptor bedliner in the interior and we had it tinted grey for the belly :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

you got a pitbull frame for that?


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10134527
> *tear down
> 
> 
> ...


  GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

looking good man!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good Matt! Keep it up.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 12 2008, 06:58 PM~10400915
> *you got a pitbull frame for that?
> *



no but i have this


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 lookin good there


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BALLER


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

my uppers. lowers, and trailing arms about ready


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

A little chrome for it that I rounded up thanks to ghettoblster


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

put down a lil accumat sound deadening


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is this one gonna beat like the 4 did :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got my wheels done, its all coming together one piece at a time :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got my wheels finished with the tires mounted :biggrin: its all coming together one piece at a time


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

well i do own 2 stereo shops so yes 3 jl 10w3 with chrome jl amps and jl c5 domponents speakers all the way around:0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 15 2008, 01:53 PM~10422745
> *well i do own 2 stereo shops so yes 3 jl 10w3 with chrome jl amps  and jl c5 domponents speakers all the way around:0
> *


I think someone Likes the way JL works.LOL. truthfully I have heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

shipping is $180 bro, sorry it took so long. i had forgot. 


if you want i wouldnt mind to meet you about half way to save on shipping


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 16 2008, 05:49 AM~10428058
> *shipping is $180 bro, sorry it took so long.  i had forgot.
> if you want i wouldnt mind to meet you about half way to save on shipping
> *



what are you talking about? I cant seem to remember


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u gona be in tulsa?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 16 2008, 07:52 AM~10428068
> *what are you talking about?  I cant seem to remember
> *


lol, the cart bro. 


atleast you forgot to :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 05:55 AM~10428076
> *u gona be in tulsa?
> *



thats what im shooting for, but im not sure yet. I have a court 
trial that is supposed to be in mid June


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

lookin good one step at a time


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Apr 16 2008, 07:39 PM~10433906
> *lookin good one step at a time
> *



X2 :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

a lot of steps to have done by june though


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 14 2008, 09:48 AM~10411016
> *no but i have this
> 
> 
> ...


nice?is that backinactions frame?dont forget the vert mounts playa


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

are you serious :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

HATEHATEHATE!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WARM WEATHER = PUTTING IN WORK

any progress?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 22 2008, 05:13 AM~10473268
> *
> 
> WARM WEATHER = PUTTING IN WORK
> ...


i thought it was
WARM WEATHER=CRUISIN :dunno:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I am waiting on a few parts to come in so I can get the car out to paint. And I will be cruisin as soon as I have time in the 65ss drop :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the car goes out to paint thursday, I got a new gas tank and this :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

it was good to see you the other day.,.....loved that neighborhood


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

good to see you to. Now you dont have to be a stranger to my town!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Finally got the body set back onto the old frame


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got it loaded on my rollback heading to the body shop


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thirty minutes later and 1/4 tank less it is in the body shop :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 17 2008, 09:37 AM~10676143
> *thirty minutes later and 1/4 tank less it is in the body shop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the some color laid down...........finally its all coming together :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

firewall and belly all sprayed!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

no one will see the bottom......lol.....whats up with ya matt....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 22 2008, 09:18 PM~10717239
> *no one will see the bottom......lol.....whats up with ya matt....
> *



i hop, i mean hope they see the bottom :biggrin: Not much just getting anxious about my car ready to be rollin. Hows your coming along


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10703098
> *got the some color laid down...........finally its all coming together :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks thats what the interior and accent pieces will be. The body will be a bright ass silver


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Looks good matt!

Give Tracy our best bro.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks shawn! i'll tell the wifey you said hi


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

all the body work is done and its in primer now. I snuck in and got a few pics while he was working on it


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here is a better pic of the firewall and belly


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

looking good bro!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Man you are puttin down work really fast! Cant wait to see it done.
Nice color of choice btw.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

getting blocked now
should be painted by this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

primed


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

2.5" aluminized stainless exhaust and mufflers :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

sealer


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

color :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn that is one bright ass silver.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

now some clear...........hell yeah :0


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

gonna look good :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

well im afraid its on hold now. My shop flooded and i lost pretty much all my parts.
this pic is after the water went down at least four feet


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 8 2008, 01:44 PM~10824057
> *well im afraid its on hold now.  My shop flooded and i lost pretty much all my parts.
> this pic is after the water went down at least four feet
> 
> ...


damn that sucks


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

oh ya if you look close you can see the pic of our 65 ss drop..we lost about 100k in inventory the excursion and our rollback

here is the 65 just hours before


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn matt that sucks bro..... sorry this happened glad to see you guys are ok


----------



## Leonelmtz2003 (Jun 3, 2003)

damn...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the water was about a foot above my excursion last night!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Damn Matt Im sorry man! I had no ideal that happened till just now! dud im sorry!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn Matt thats terrible. Hope that pump didnt flaot away!

But seriously if you need anything let us know


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 10:09 PM~10826079
> *Damn Matt thats terrible. Hope that pump didnt flaot away!
> 
> But seriously if you need anything let us know
> *


i thought i saw a pitbull pump floating down the river the other day :biggrin: 
you going to re name the car silver surfer now? :0 
hopefully the insurance company does u right


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

DAMN, you too!!!! :uh: I just saw what i could of Zachs El Camino. Thats fuck'd up homies!! At least everyone is still alive :happysad: I thought i had it bad when the roof of the garage fell on the caddy i got from Zach


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

damn bro that sucks. i HAd no idea the weather was like that up there.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow that sucks!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Holy shit!!!!! Man that sucks!!!!!!!! I thought I had bad when my basement flooded and my pump motors, power seats, and alot chrome parts went for a swim but that is much worse. I hope everything get taken care of.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

sorry to hear that hommie

hope things work out..


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Damn that is horrible to see, we got some of that weather, just not the flooding. sorry to see that bro.......  Hope everything turns out for you guys down there.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

oh well at least the body was at the paint shop getting finished. Here is the finished paint. I havent seen it in person yet but i hear its bright and shiny! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 6 2008, 10:07 AM~10812026
> *now some clear...........hell yeah :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats a high tech paint booth right thurr :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn matt. That shop pic makes me sick man. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 17 2008, 12:37 AM~10886358
> *thats a high tech paint booth right thurr :biggrin:
> *



sorry it not as good as ESCOs' but


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 13 2008, 05:38 AM~10861257
> *oh well at least the body was at the paint shop getting finished.  Here is the finished paint.  I havent seen it in person yet but i hear its bright and shiny! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUILD UP...CARS LOOKING REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks maybe some day I can get out there and take a look at it in person. This flood has really set me back.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 17 2008, 02:58 PM~10889425
> *sorry it not as good as ESCOs'  but
> *


ESCO's booth is no more.. :0


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 17 2008, 04:47 PM~10889776
> *thanks maybe some day I can get out there and take a look at it in person.  THIS FLOOD HAS REALLY SET ME BACK.
> *


X2


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

looked damn good


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what color top? red with blue interior would look nice


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

aqua interior and a white top. soon as i get some money i will do a silver cloth top


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lookin good matt.....congrats on the chapter....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 18 2008, 03:54 PM~10898310
> *aqua interior and a white top.  soon as i get some money i will do a silver cloth top
> *


That will look sick  Cant wait to see this bitch rollin


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

ttt for another clean tre in the works


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

looks real good man


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got it back into the shop :0 
couldnt wait to see what the trim looked like next to it









oh ya we got the 65 running


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

looking good Matt


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

any updates


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jul 18 2008, 08:24 PM~11123838
> *any updates
> *


X2


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 19 2008, 09:44 AM~11126567
> *X2
> *


x99999


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks good, Matt. :thumbsup: 
Where's the new pics?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11337834
> *Looks good, Matt. :thumbsup:
> Where's the new pics?
> *













BUMP!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i know it has been a min since updated pics, but finally got time to work on it again. Thanks to Trevis, Jon, and Tony for heloing me pulling the frame back off so I can get my wrapped on under it for mach up :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, indyzmosthated


whats up matt? hows things up north?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

stayin busy how bout u..............u guys going to black sunday?


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 2 2008, 08:48 AM~11495978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Definately a nice build Matt. Lovin the color!!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

that was a sweet 64 you sold. how much did u let it go for?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Sep 2 2008, 09:21 AM~11496743
> *that was a sweet 64 you sold.  how much did u let it go for?
> *


not enuff, I have already invested all that into this 63


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm lookin to get a rag 63 or 64 in the near future...just curious about how much one done for the streets cost. i ain't lookin for a show winner, just a head turner.


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

hey matt you ready for that frame to go back under the the body call me and i shoot down before black sunday


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

laying some color o the bottom with trooper smith :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

:biggrin: 









damn cell phone pic, i will post better pics tonight when i pick it up


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

finally got the frame under the car and into my new shop


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

a little front view :biggrin:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Man these pictures are showing up everywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

wonder what that body would look like seafoam green with that frame......i know what color it looks but in these pics the frame looks money green.....


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:29 PM~11708084
> *wonder what that body would look like seafoam green with that frame......i know what color it looks but in these pics the frame looks money green.....
> *


I think you may even be more color blind than me. :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ILL have to brake down and take some camera pics


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 19 2008, 11:47 AM~10205138
> *pulled the og 6 and dropping in this sbc.  new heads big cam and gear drive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

did you get this car from columbus ohio by chance it looks alot like one i was gonna but from friend of mine?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Sep 30 2008, 10:45 AM~11738845
> *did you get this car from columbus ohio by chance it looks alot like one i was gonna but from  friend of mine?
> *



yep


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

you bastard!!!!!!j/k that was my dudes car from 98 he went to the fed joint its been sittin in the yard for like 10 years i knew i recognized that car the only reason i didnt get it cause i was knee deep in my chevy at the time and didnt have the money...if you dont mind what did you give for it?i was gonna get a steal on it and still couldnt afford it....i used to drive that car around back in the day...i hated the set up it was gross all bolted down in the trunk n shit...did it still have the 2 chrome pro hopper pumps


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

that ugly setup will be changed trust me, I drove it all summer with only a fuel filter problem :biggrin: As far a price goes, i got a decent deal


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the whine that the gears make :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

comin together nice matt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks fred


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good man


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

is it done yet?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Any new pics?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

not yet :angry:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

is it done yet?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Oct 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11853970
> *is it done yet?
> *


x2


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 07:28 AM~11790173
> *Any new pics?
> *



x2


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice build..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 22 2008, 06:08 AM~11663104
> *laying some color o the bottom with trooper smith :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how the center support bearing supose to mount up


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:03 PM~11882611
> *how the center support bearing supose to mount up
> *


With bolts, some one forgot to leave the opening for the carrier bearring. The champion forgot.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

should be getting the motor painted and assembled and possible dropped within the next week :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 30 2008, 08:52 PM~12019855
> *should be getting the motor painted and assembled and possible dropped within the next week :biggrin:
> *


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

picked up this 605 this past weekend at a swap meet


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 3 2008, 10:45 AM~12045651
> *picked up this 605 this past weekend at a swap meet
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FIND :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

did u get the motor painted yet?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Nov 17 2008, 08:38 AM~12178534
> *did u get the motor painted yet?
> *


I heard someone from The "Burgh" painted it for him.


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Whats up homie, you been good? Hows Business?


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 21 2008, 01:13 PM~12222065
> *Whats up homie, you been good? Hows Business?
> *



im good staying busy with two stores no time to work on the car, how about you?
I am supposed to pick up some chrome tomorrow, so maybe I can have some new pics to post


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 25 2008, 08:49 PM~12257706
> *im good staying busy with two stores no time to work on the car,  how about you?
> I am supposed to pick up some chrome tomorrow, so maybe I can have some new pics to post
> *


Things are good, little busy but its all good.


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got my lowers and read trailing arms back from chrome! they turned out great


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 5 2008, 10:09 AM~12343184
> *got my lowers and read trailing arms back from chrome!  they turned out great
> 
> 
> ...


chrome look nice homie


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here are a couple pivs from this weekend, thanks to fleetwoodmack fpr ;ayin some color

painted 605


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

painted 9"


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

a few little detail pieces


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lookin good matt......now when is it going to be done? LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 8 2008, 10:43 PM~12373751
> *lookin good matt......now when is it going to be done? LOL
> *


tick, tock..... tick, tock..... LOL


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

saturday :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 8 2008, 09:35 PM~12373662
> *a few little detail pieces
> 
> 
> ...


*It's all about the Details Matt. Makes a world of difference. Your rag is coming along nice bro.*


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks bro


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2008, 08:43 AM~12377060
> *It's all about the Details Matt. Makes a world of difference. Your rag is coming along nice bro.
> *


x2


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good matt


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

S.D.B :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

what the hell is S.D.B.?


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 9 2008, 09:34 PM~12383183
> *what the hell is S.D.B.?
> *


Sucka Dick Bitch?


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 9 2008, 08:59 PM~12383476
> *Sucka Dick Bitch?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

more detail picks thanks again Pooper and Travis


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 11 2008, 03:09 PM~12401772
> *more detail picks  thanks again Pooper and Travis
> 
> 
> ...


I got a detail for you. Try removing the dust before you take a pic. That looks like all the chrome I have setting around for the wagon. I could plant a garden on in the dust on the wagon. Looks good

:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thats a reflection asshole.....the only dust is on your..........well better not go there :0


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

SURE WOULD HATE TO BE FROM TERRE HAUTE ABOUT NOW.......OR ANYTIME ACTUALLY. fukin queers


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 9 2008, 07:59 PM~12383476
> *Sucka Dick Bitch?
> *


Are you sure it wasn't supposed to be S.B.D? 

Silent but deadly


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

did u get the disc brakes chromed 2?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

not yet still waiting for some of the chrome for my LS7 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*I'm diggin the blue accents on your engine dress up kit.... The whole project is coming out fresh.*


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 9 2008, 07:59 PM~12383476
> *Sucka Dick Bitch?
> *


lol somethin decent bitch lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Dec 12 2008, 09:05 PM~12416412
> *Are you sure it wasn't supposed to be S.B.D?
> 
> Silent but deadly
> *


i said it right its' a indy thing you would'nt understand


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

done yet?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 24 2008, 01:25 PM~12516589
> *not yet still waiting for some of the chrome for my LS7 :0
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? LOL for real?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks maybe i can get some time to start back on it


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

motor pic from my cell phone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna put the hurt on boys


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice... like the color :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 11 2009, 06:34 PM~12671758
> *motor pic from my cell phone
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here are some actuall camera pics


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

some new parts i pickes up this past weekend
new water pump, alternator, power steering pump, fuel lines, brake lines, and braided brake hoses :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 12 2009, 06:44 PM~12682909
> *here are some actuall camera pics
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Are the brake lines "year specific" or universal ?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

going to try to silver leaf the "I" onto the front crossmember this weekend


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 12 2009, 05:47 PM~12682942
> *Are the brake lines "year specific" or universal ?
> *



they are specific to the cars. I have been getting all of my brake components from "The Right Stuff" www.getdiscbrakes.com out of ohio. They have reasonable prices and are good to deal with.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 12 2009, 06:52 PM~12683006
> *they are specific to the cars.  I have been getting all of my brake components from "The Right Stuff" www.getdiscbrakes.com out of ohio.  They have reasonable prices and are good to deal with.
> *


cool. Gonna check em out tonight. 

Thanks


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

This is going to be nasty homie. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

lookin good matt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

NICE!!!!


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Manye Hold Up!!!!!

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

badass build-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

is it done yet?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

NO SILLY,


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

what up fam"I"y


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Jan 25 2009, 07:56 AM~12807851
> *what up fam"I"y
> *



not much, thanks for coming down yesterday to help. Even though we didnt do much, but still cool. Did the wifey get the baby gifts?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here are some pics

assembled aarms









assembled front spindles and backing plates


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

With all the snow today we were slow at work so I finished up pretty much all the motor today, just need to get a few bolts for the hi-torque starter, run fuel line and get my pulleys ordred from the performance shop and i think it is set



















going to run the cleaned up powerglide for now and eventually run the 700r4


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

maybe next time i can remember my digital camera and get some good pics


picked up a polished radiator for it :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

maybe THIS weekend i can get the crossmember silverleafed


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 28 2009, 05:23 PM~12839970
> *maybe THIS weekend i can get the crossmember silverleafed
> *


Bout time you got something done on this bitch.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good matt


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

why didnt you do the disc conversion?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

personally I like the look of the big chrome backing plate and drums,


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 30 2009, 02:17 PM~12858526
> *personally I like the look of the big chrome backing plate and drums,
> *


 :uh: in other words...he was too cheap to do it.... :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks nice matt......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 30 2009, 11:46 AM~12858797
> *:uh:  in other words...he was too cheap to do it.... :uh:
> *



thats ok trooper, ill clown on you all day long with my drum brakes:0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks nice. You were just bullshitting about swingin it tho, right? :dunno:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12887457
> *Looks nice. You were just bullshitting about swingin it tho, right? :dunno:
> *


he ain't swining that drop its gunna be a trailer queen lol


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Feb 3 2009, 04:02 PM~12895054
> *he ain't swining that drop its gunna be a trailer queen lol
> *



Give him some liquor and it will be on the bumper. I know this :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Feb 3 2009, 03:02 PM~12895054
> *he ain't swining that drop its gunna be a trailer queen lol
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i remember riding in the four....in louisville.....on derby......


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Feb 3 2009, 05:28 PM~12896390
> *Give him some liquor and it will be on the bumper.  I know this :biggrin:
> *



i dont drink so i wont hop it and it wont ber a trailer queen because I had to sell the trailer to make money to finish the car


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

what a way to celebrate my 30th bday................chrome


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 3 2009, 08:51 PM~12897968
> *i dont drink so i wont hop it and it wont ber a trailer queen because I had to sell the trailer to make money to finish the car
> *


But he didn't sell the Roll Back. You don't drink, huh. I guess I will have to break out some of the pics from Saturday Night. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 4 2009, 11:26 AM~12902944
> *what a way to celebrate my 30th bday................chrome
> *


Respect your elders.


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Feb 3 2009, 06:02 PM~12895054
> *he swings both ways, hes a drag queen lol
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 4 2009, 09:26 AM~12902944
> *what a way to celebrate my 30th bday................chrome
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny, thats how i celebrated my 27th, :biggrin: taht was a couple years ago though


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

progress pics tonight I PROMISE


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 5 2009, 10:47 AM~12913878
> *progress pics tonight I PROMISE
> *


hey where is my chrome iam gettin restless hno:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Feb 4 2009, 10:27 AM~12902954
> *But he didn't sell the Roll Back.  You don't drink, huh.  I guess I will have to break out some of the pics from Saturday Night. :biggrin:
> *


none of me i hope :around:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

adex super going to the nose


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the lowers hung, 605, brake booster, motor mounts and one upper :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 8 2009, 01:37 PM~12942014
> *got the lowers hung, 605, brake booster, motor mounts and one upper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 7 2009, 02:28 PM~12935208
> *adex super going to the nose
> 
> 
> ...


you are welcome for your dump son :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, I KEEPS IT REAL

Congrats there daddy........


what up matt!!!! you effin baller you....lol


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

if i was ballin, the car would be ready for casper


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 12 2009, 06:33 PM~12986473
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, I KEEPS IT REAL
> 
> ...


thanks russ can't wait till the picnic


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 11 2009, 10:32 PM~12978048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

YOU RUNNIN A MECHANICAL OR ELECTRIC FAN?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 11 2009, 10:32 PM~12978048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS REAL NICE :biggrin: DEFINET BALLER  

ANY CHANCE YOU FIND THOSE TWO COVE PIECES??


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Feb 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13053885
> *YOU RUNNIN A MECHANICAL OR ELECTRIC FAN?
> *


electric


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 12 2009, 07:57 PM~12987695
> *if i was ballin, the car would be ready for casper
> *


shit homie.....you is ballin..you got a 63 rag!!! i got 63 and 64 hdtps but no damn rag!!!thats ballin all in its own homie


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

SILVERLEAF ON THE CROSSMEMBER


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 20 2009, 09:39 PM~13064499
> *SILVERLEAF ON THE CROSSMEMBER
> 
> 
> ...


looks good matt :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 20 2009, 08:39 PM~13064499
> *SILVERLEAF ON THE CROSSMEMBER
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP "I"NDY !! SEE YALL IN KENTUCKY ITS GONA BE SLAMIN


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

for sure


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the front end all mounted up :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lookin good matt....that is coming out nice.,......baller....lol


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks russ, we hope to have the engine and tranny installed this weekend. Also the "I" logo is supposed to get pinstripped on Wed night


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 2 2009, 07:39 PM~13157242
> *got the front end all mounted up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks real good!


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 7 2009, 03:28 PM~12935208
> *adex super going to the nose
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dump!! :tears:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here we go............thanks to the indy I members (Jon, Trevis, and Tony) we got the motor, tranny, and rearend installed


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

jon and tonedizzle reppin :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

a few later and its in


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice pic of me and jon lol few more sundays and will have this bitch done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 8 2009, 04:39 PM~13217793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Heater Box Cover :biggrin:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks buddy


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats clean!


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 8 2009, 05:34 PM~13217770
> *jon and tonedizzle reppin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chucks :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i think he beat up some lil kid at the bus stop and took them and his lunch money!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

sending the rest of the front out today to get plated then I should be able to tighten up the front and getit running


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

jon and tonedizzle reppin :biggrin: 










damn hillbillies.....lol


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 12 2009, 07:55 AM~13257723
> *jon and tonedizzle reppin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats the pot callin the keddle black lol


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt. for indiana.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne this modafucka finna hurt some peoples feelings!!! Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

ttt for the fam"I"ly


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

heres a little sideview with the side trim installed


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

wow its comin togeather bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looking good matt.....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Lookin good brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 29 2009, 07:35 PM~13426125
> *looking good matt.....
> *



thanks, hope to have it in the ville for the big I picnic


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hell yeah......


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i heard i have some more shiny stuff coming tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump ....... Man I hope she makes it down


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

TTT for Indiana, and a lovely 63


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here is my newest project! Ella Klaire born 4/3/2009 at 8:05 a.m. 8lb 20 1/4 inches long


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

congrats man!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Congrats Congrats. 

I'll get up with you this weekend. To drop that off for you.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 4 2009, 11:01 AM~13482733
> *here is my newest project!  Ella Klaire    born 4/3/2009 at 8:05 a.m. 8lb 20 1/4 inches long
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Congrats on the little one homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks, G i will get those cylinders for ya!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 7 2009, 04:19 PM~13508955
> *thanks,  G i will get those cylinders for ya!
> *


See you Sat.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

well, i tried to fire the motor yesterday and it wouldnt turn over? It turned by hand when I was building it, so i cn only guess the trans has it in a bind. I am going to try to loosen the torque converter from the flywheel and see if it will then turn over? Wish me luck..................one step forward two steps back


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Nice color combo g/l with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks........i decided with that color because silver and aqua isnt seen to much together


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 12 2009, 11:33 AM~13552657
> *well, i tried to fire the motor yesterday and it wouldnt turn over?  It turned by hand when I was building it, so i cn only guess the trans has it in a bind.  I am going to try to loosen the torque converter from the flywheel and see if it will then turn over?  Wish me luck..................one step forward two steps back
> *


is the starter getting enuff power?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

could you hear the starter engaging at all?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the starter is engaging, its even a high torque one


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ITS ALIVE.....................We got it running and damn it was loud :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 14 2009, 09:41 AM~13570821
> *ITS ALIVE.....................We got it running and damn it was loud :biggrin:
> *


 :0  uh oh won't be long now before the drop is back on the streets. 

So what was the fix to the problem of the engine not starting the frist time?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

wasnt geting enuff current to the starter i guess?


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 14 2009, 09:41 AM~13570821
> *ITS ALIVE.....................We got it running and damn it was loud :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 14 2009, 01:15 PM~13572817
> *wasnt geting enuff current to the starter i guess?
> *


well like you said it's alive now.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

we got the ss fuel lines ran yesterday. Trying to get a few minutes each day on it.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, "G-Money", indyzmosthated

gentleman......


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 15 2009, 08:57 AM~13581804
> *we got the ss fuel lines ran yesterday.  Trying to get a few  minutes each day on it.
> *


I heard that.

same up this way. Trying to spend at lest a few hours at a time each day now so I can be rideing here soon.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 15 2009, 09:00 AM~13581819
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, "G-Money", indyzmosthated
> 
> ...


Whats good Russ


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

killin time before i got to go put in my time for the man.......sup with you


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 15 2009, 09:07 AM~13581849
> *killin time before i got to go put in my time for the man.......sup with you
> *


just got done unloading a truck. Now I'm to make some moves so I can warm back up from off the dock.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

what do you do and where you work?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 15 2009, 09:14 AM~13581888
> *what do you do and where you work?
> *


I work for a parts supplier for GM in short. 
I work the dock inbetween the HQ and the test lab.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

cool.....i work for electronic arts inc......they have a warehouse here in louisville....its an easy job, im a lead guy there just get to point people in the right direction....lol


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 15 2009, 09:33 AM~13581988
> *cool.....i work for electronic arts inc......they have a warehouse here in louisville....its an easy job, im a lead guy there just get to point people in the right direction....lol
> *


:biggrin: thats whats up. yea I remember you posting up a pic of your Roller. 

Sorry for jackin your topic Matt. :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

at least it took it to the top


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

we would need to change it to INDYZMOSTHATED socail thread.....lol....whats up with you matt? how much more you gotta do to the car?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

need to do the brakes lines, bolt the front clip, and do the interior/trunk........so ........ALOT


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Any new pics?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

maybe tomorrow


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Today i got the entire steering finished. I had to modify the center link to keep the inner tie rods from rubbing the fron of the frame......There is no way i can let the INDIVIDUALS logo get messed up :biggrin: Got the new 605 rag joint and intermediate shaft finished and going to paint it in the morning. With the exception of the power steering hoses, that part is DONEFORD! Oh ya i also got the wiper motor installed. next up is the brake lines


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 16 2009, 05:15 PM~13597119
> *Today i got the entire steering finished.  I had to modify the center link to keep the inner tie rods from rubbing the fron of the frame......There is no way i can let the INDIVIDUALS logo get messed up :biggrin:  Got the new 605 rag joint and intermediate shaft finished and going to paint it in the morning.  With the exception of the power steering hoses, that part is DONEFORD!    Oh ya i also got the wiper motor installed.  next up is the brake lines
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats lookin good!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i wish i was a baller like you matt.....who you got doing your chrome work?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ShelbyvillePlating and Polishing is Doing it for the Chapter. I think they are the same people who done Dolle's


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 16 2009, 05:15 PM~13597119
> *Today i got the entire steering finished.  I had to modify the center link to keep the inner tie rods from rubbing the fron of the frame......There is no way i can let the INDIVIDUALS logo get messed up :biggrin:  Got the new 605 rag joint and intermediate shaft finished and going to paint it in the morning.  With the exception of the power steering hoses, that part is DONEFORD!    Oh ya i also got the wiper motor installed.  next up is the brake lines
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwwwwww Snap.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

matt, just a suggestion u might want to look into a borgeson coupler instead of the rag joint. i used ragjoint for my 605 conversion on my car and the ragjoint would rub on the power steering pump bracket and turned into a big headache having to take it all apart again......the coupler has plenty of clearance...could have been because its a big block just an idea...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2009, 06:45 AM~13604026
> *matt, just a suggestion u might want to look into a borgeson coupler instead of the rag joint.  i used ragjoint for my 605 conversion on my car and the ragjoint would rub on the power steering pump bracket and turned into a big headache having to take it all apart again......the coupler has plenty of clearance...could have been because its a big block just an idea...
> *



ill check that out


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

shelbyville down here? they reasonable on their pricing?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

no fool up here, just outside indy. They are decent on priceing


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Any progress?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

yep, me and ghettoblaster got most of the brake lines bent and polished. I had to get a few fittings that werent in stock. I should have them tomorrow so i will post pics.


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 19 2009, 09:28 PM~13625112
> *yep,  me and ghettoblaster got most of the brake lines bent and polished.  I had to get a few fittings that werent in stock.  I should have them tomorrow so i will post pics.
> *


Cool.  Hey how do you go about polishing the lines, like do you use a dremmel and some rouge, or what do you use on them? Just wondering.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 16 2009, 03:15 PM~13597119
> *Today i got the entire steering finished.  I had to modify the center link to keep the inner tie rods from rubbing the fron of the frame......There is no way i can let the INDIVIDUALS logo get messed up :biggrin:  Got the new 605 rag joint and intermediate shaft finished and going to paint it in the morning.  With the exception of the power steering hoses, that part is DONEFORD!    Oh ya i also got the wiper motor installed.  next up is the brake lines
> 
> 
> ...


Wat Rag Joint Did You Use For Your 605? Can U Post A Pic Plz, Am Building A 63 With A 605 Too Am Stuck On Wat Rag Joint To Use :uh:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Ghettoblaster got the kit from Classic performance Products and didnt need the rag joint. I think it is part of a complete kit


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Apr 19 2009, 10:59 PM~13627382
> *Cool.   Hey how do you go about polishing the lines, like do you use a dremmel and some rouge, or what do you use on them? Just wondering.
> *


we used 0000 steel wool and some polish then we sealed them


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 20 2009, 08:03 AM~13628322
> *we used 0000 steel wool and some polish then we sealed them
> *


Cool, good to know.  :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

hey mat you still have my chrome polish and sealer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Apr 20 2009, 07:09 PM~13635664
> *hey mat you still have my chrome polish and sealer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sorry i used it all, ........j/k


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 19 2009, 09:28 PM~13625112
> *yep,  me and ghettoblaster got most of the brake lines bent and polished.  I had to get a few fittings that werent in stock.  I should have them tomorrow so i will post pics.
> *


Where are the pics? It is tomorrow now. :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

im trying to find a fitting so i can get the mster cylinder finished


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 21 2009, 11:39 AM~13641772
> *im trying to find a fitting so i can get the mster cylinder finished
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got it all plumbed, and even got some chrome, a trunk pan and the hinges came in from the chrome shop :biggrin: pics when i get a chance


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 23 2009, 11:00 AM~13665714
> *got it all plumbed,  and even got some chrome,  a trunk pan and the hinges came in from the chrome shop :biggrin:  pics when i get a chance
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here are a few of the new lines


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i need to hardline my fuel line from the pump to the carb and throw on the crank pulley and the motor is pretty much done


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the chromer dropped of my hood hinges and springs along with my new trunk pan cover!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i picked up this banana bar to get me by for now until i do a ybone or something


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

damn for some reason, my digital camera makes everything look dingy and dull.........but oh well you will be able to see on the street *SOON*


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13672522
> *damn for some reason, my digital camera makes everything look dingy and dull.........but oh well you will be able to see on the street SOON
> *


Looks real good, cant wait to see it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 23 2009, 10:28 PM~13672462
> *the chromer dropped of my hood hinges and springs along with my new trunk pan cover!
> 
> 
> ...


   That trunk pan is the shit!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

so matt If I drIve up one night you gonna show me how the Indy rIders do It? I wanna ride in the drop.......that last one was fun but I thInk thIs one wIll be more fun.....


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 23 2009, 08:13 PM~13672257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up indy "I" i would'nt use those upper a-arm bolts put the originals back in plus they are in the wrong way. just my 2. BUT DATT BITCH SHOWWW LOOKS GOOD..............ALL FRUM THA "I"  uffin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Apr 24 2009, 04:49 PM~13681127
> *whats up indy "I" i would'nt use those upper a-arm bolts put the originals back in plus they are in the wrong way. just my 2. BUT DATT BITCH SHOWWW LOOKS GOOD..............ALL FRUM THA "I"   uffin:
> *



so take the grade 8 out and put the factory back in? why


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 24 2009, 10:25 PM~13682724
> *so take the grade 8 out and put the factory back in?  why
> *


 :loco: :twak:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 24 2009, 10:25 PM~13682724
> *so take the grade 8 out and put the factory back in?  why
> *


I think i remember brent tellin me the same shit


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 26 2009, 03:05 AM~13691765
> *I think i remember brent tellin me the same shit
> *



it should be cool, its double nutted now :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 26 2009, 01:26 PM~13692915
> *it should be cool,  its DOUBLE NUTTED now  :biggrin:
> *


kinda like your chin :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Apr 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13692962
> *kinda like your chin :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Getting it done..


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 26 2009, 07:13 PM~13695387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better and better everytime i look


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

thats how the indy "I" does it we all come together and put in work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Apr 26 2009, 07:05 PM~13696407
> *thats how the indy "I" does it we all come together and put in work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


exactly, I really appreciate all the I members and prospects for coming down today and getting this done. I KEEPS IT REAL, INDIVIDUALS 317, GHETTOBLASTER, G MONEY AND NAPTOWN SWANGIN, definately got my love today :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

NICE BUILD MAN


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

today we got the body comepletely bolted down, the rear end bolted up, the rear coilover setup installed, fenders hung, hood mounted, and polished radiator installed...........oh ya, if you check out my windshield it has FINALLY BEEN WASHED from the flood! LOL


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 26 2009, 08:11 PM~13695363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who is that guy in the blue hat? looking good up there guys.,....teamwork........nice day to be out riding.....im sun burnt.....lol.....


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 26 2009, 10:19 PM~13697332
> *who is that guy in the blue hat? looking good up there guys.,....teamwork........nice day to be out riding.....im sun burnt.....lol.....
> *



I think thats an old buddy of yours!!!!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks again for lunch homie.


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Nice 3 homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks..................and mike i will buy food anytime you guys put in labor like that :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 27 2009, 01:59 PM~13703082
> *thanks..................and mike i will buy food anytime you guys put in labor like that :biggrin:
> *


 TTT


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good matt.....


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 26 2009, 10:26 AM~13692915
> *it should be cool,  its double nutted now  :biggrin:
> *


i double nut mine too..... you'll be good i forgot you won't be hoppin' :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Apr 28 2009, 10:58 AM~13715722
> *i double nut mine too..... you'll be good i forgot you won't be hoppin'  :biggrin:
> *


nope just chippin


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

ttt for the fam"I"ly


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

well i went to pull out all my new moldings to install onto the car, when i opened them, i noticed that the flood had gotten to them so i had to stripp them all with lye and polish them back. I ordered a few new peices that i should be getting this week so i can hopefully have it at the Lou in 2 weeks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 26 2009, 07:13 PM~13695387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats going to be a nice car!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That sucks about the moldings , luckly not a bad setback


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@May 7 2009, 02:26 PM~13816933
> *ttt for the fam"I"ly
> *


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 11 2009, 06:00 AM~13849834
> *That sucks about the moldings , luckly not a bad setback
> *



not if $1100 in trim isnt bad


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 10 2009, 11:11 PM~13847930
> *well i went to pull out all my new moldings to install onto the car,  when i opened them, i noticed that the flood had gotten to them so i had to stripp them all with lye and polish them back.  I ordered a few new peices that i should be getting this week so i can hopefully have it at the Lou in 2 weeks
> *


Damn flood water, that shit gets into EVERYTHING. :biggrin: Any more updates?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 11 2009, 03:35 PM~13852881
> *not if $1100 in trim isnt bad
> *


you peeled it off though baller....lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 11 2009, 03:35 PM~13852881
> *not if $1100 in trim isnt bad
> *



Sweet fuckin jesus.... Homeowners???? Luckly not an interior kit or somthin was my point lol ....


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 11 2009, 01:35 PM~13852881
> *not if $100 in trim isnt bad
> *



At least that is what he told his wife


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

we got the grill hung and a few moldings and pieces of rubber put on


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

a little side view


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Coming along very nicely.... hope you bring it to Louisville finished or not. You can tie up any loose ends before Tulsa. :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thats my plan get it out to louisville, then have it completely finished for tulsa :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds like there will be some nice cars going to tulsa and louisville


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 13 2009, 09:24 PM~13878785
> *a little side view
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i got the front end finished, i thought i have 4-og T3 headlights but i couldnt find them, oh well I opted for the sylvania xtravision bulbs. Finally got to mount up the front plate :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i got the knuckle gaurds, door handles, and the outside mirrors all mounted


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

with the exception of the rear bumper, rear pans, and tailights, the exterior is done. I amd getting my rear cove pans painted and get them back tuesday. I decided to pop the instrument cluster in and wire it up My door panels are supposed to be in this week sometime.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

DO WORK SON!!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 09:23 AM~13911398
> *DO WORK SON!!!
> *



im trying j im tryin


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

niice


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 17 2009, 11:09 AM~13911320
> *i got the front end finished,  i thought i have 4-og T3 headlights but i couldnt find them,  oh well I opted for the sylvania xtravision bulbs.  Finally got to mount up the front plate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

lookin good matt


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 17 2009, 11:09 AM~13911320
> *i got the front end finished,  i thought i have 4-og T3 headlights but i couldnt find them,  oh well I opted for the sylvania xtravision bulbs.  Finally got to mount up the front plate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice ride.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2009, 06:34 AM~13989102
> *Nice ride.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah it is


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks guys. :biggrin: hopw to have it finished in time for tulsa


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2009, 09:34 AM~13989102
> *Nice ride.
> 
> 
> ...


x2 great lookin ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Lookin Sick homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Whatitdew? :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here are a few quick pics i took. i need to get the wishbone or ybone for the rear end, and button up a few things to get it on the road


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 1 2009, 07:39 PM~14065571
> *here are a few quick pics i took.  i need to get the wishbone or ybone for the rear end, and button up a few things to get it on the road
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE YOU ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS..........THAT 63 IS LOOKING REALLY FIRME :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 1 2009, 07:41 PM~14065594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 3 2009, 12:32 PM~14083561
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS..........THAT 63 IS LOOKING REALLY FIRME  :biggrin:
> *



im trying to get this biotch sone. i need a wishbone and button up the motor


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

saw this car in Louisville car is hot like fire homie,do a tuquois/aqua top then it cant be touched.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 1 2009, 05:40 PM~14065588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDE!!
JUST GOT A PROJECT MY SELF  





GOOD LUCK


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Was it yesterday or today that the flood hit last year?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Seen it in Louisville, looking good!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Jun 7 2009, 10:37 PM~14123027
> *Was it yesterday or today that the flood hit last year?
> *




saturday :tears:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Jun 7 2009, 05:29 PM~14120326
> *saw this car in Louisville car is hot like fire homie,do a tuquois/aqua top then it cant be touched.
> *



thanks, you know that tops is already a priority on my list


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 8 2009, 10:47 AM~14125150
> *saturday :tears:
> *


Damn.  

Have you started on the setup yet?


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

how many compressors you runnin?


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 8 2009, 09:26 PM~14132048
> *how many compressors you runnin?
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 8 2009, 09:26 PM~14132048
> *how many compressors you runnin?
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 8 2009, 10:26 PM~14132048
> *how many compressors you runnin?
> *



engine driven?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 1 2009, 06:40 PM~14065588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Jun 8 2009, 05:48 PM~14130886
> *Damn.
> 
> Have you started on the setup yet?
> *


not yet, i want to get it driving first. the pitbull wishbone should be done tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 8 2009, 09:48 AM~14125158
> *thanks, you know that tops is already a priority on my list
> *


fa show homie


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14143014
> *not yet,  i want to get it driving first.  the pitbull wishbone should be done tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the pitbull wishbone is done just got to go get it :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 12 2009, 08:20 AM~14170190
> *the pitbull wishbone is done just got to go get it :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW THE ROUTINE ............. :rant: PICS :rant: PICS :rant: PICS


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got to get it first


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the wishbone, going to button up the car tomorrow. so I WILL HAVE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

ttt for the fam"I"ly reppin the big "I" fo life :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i will try to get some up. ive had some serious stuff going on so no time to play


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

back to the top.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> back to the top.
> [/b]


One mo again....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i took it out for its maiden voyage today. We just went a few blocks around town and it was decent. A few odd and ends at it will be good. Then i can do my magic in the trunk


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

a couple more weeks and that plaque will be were it belongs :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks good matt.....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks russell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 28 2009, 06:49 PM~14323110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Im lovin this build


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 28 2009, 09:49 PM~14323104
> *a couple more weeks and that plaque will be were it belongs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MATT LOOKS LIKE ITS ALREADY GASED UP READY FOR THE STREETS :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

lookin great bro, keep it up.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 29 2009, 09:45 AM~14328181
> *LOOKING GOOD MATT LOOKS LIKE ITS ALREADY GASED UP READY FOR THE STREETS :cheesy:
> *



thanks ese just got it back from the muffler shop..sounds good


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

whats it riding on till you get the set up in? springs and cylinders, or stock coils with shocks for now?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Jun 29 2009, 01:51 PM~14330502
> *whats it riding on till you get the set up in?  springs and cylinders, or stock coils with shocks for now?
> *



full stack in the front and i have one pump on the rear for now


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 29 2009, 02:25 PM~14330814
> *full stack in the front and i have one pump on the rear for now
> *


ok cool, thanks. just asking because i need to move my car as well before the set up is ready. what coils do you have up front? 3 ton?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Jun 29 2009, 03:43 PM~14331655
> *ok cool, thanks.  just asking because i need to move my car as well before the set up is ready.  what coils do you have up front?  3 ton?
> *



3.5 mbq's


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

ttmft for my brother :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I see big progress. We ridin this weekend?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got a wedding sat night...........maybe sunday though


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

WE GONNA NEED A FAM"I"LY PIC WHEN YOUR DONE


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Bring em out, bring em out


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

you bringing her out this weekend for a little dippin hommie?


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

ttt it was good haven almost the whole fam"I"ly togeather this weekend we need to get jon goin so we are complete :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Jul 12 2009, 11:15 PM~14452531
> *ttt it was good haven almost the whole fam"I"ly togeather this weekend we need to get jon goin so we are complete :thumbsup:
> *


No doubt. That rag is clean as a pen, Matt. Just one thing missing... :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

glad to finally get it on the road..........


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 14 2009, 09:20 AM~14467261
> *glad to finally get it on the road..........
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

with the front done its finally time to move to the trunk for all the business in the back


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

had to hit up the burger joint on its maiden voyage


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 14 2009, 07:23 AM~14467283
> *had to hit up the burger joint on its maiden voyage
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 14 2009, 02:21 PM~14467271
> *with the front done its finally time to move to the trunk for all the business in the back
> 
> 
> ...



Very clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 14 2009, 08:33 AM~14467825
> *Very clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:uh: That is such an understatment :biggrin: J/K :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

sprayed the trunk with zelatone to get it nice and pretty


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 17 2009, 08:05 AM~14501341
> *sprayed the trunk with zelatone to get it nice and pretty
> *


I can't wait to see what Ideas you have for the trunk.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 14 2009, 07:23 AM~14467283
> *had to hit up the burger joint on its maiden voyage
> 
> 
> ...


It was a beautiful thing to lock down Mr. Dan's parking lot with Low Lows!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

getting the rack put in this week........maybe pictures this weekend


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

get to work brock :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

u going to vegas again ?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here is a pic of the sub rack that is going to be bolted to the frame


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ill take a roll of dimes please :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

here is one of the racks


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 3 2009, 10:30 PM~14665069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that steel from a storm door or something? :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 3 2009, 04:35 PM~14661967
> *here is a pic of the sub rack that is going to be bolted to the frame
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 5 2009, 08:17 PM~14688525
> *Is that steel from a storm door or something? :biggrin:
> *


That would be an awful heavy storm door. :cheesy:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

tig welded mounts that allow the rack to bolt in for easy chroming :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

heres a quick pic of the sub frame and the rack bolted together


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

you know its good when Big Brock Dizzle is giving the thumbs up :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the tie downs sleeved and ready for the flap disc


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14697921
> *That would be an awful heavy storm door. :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

The tre is gunna be killin em in tha park on sundays. INDY "I" grown bigger and stonger by the min. So you haters watch your gates and square dumps cuz this single pump tre ain't no punk.....Oh yea if you don't believe me take a look at it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Aug 16 2009, 08:33 AM~14782880
> *The tre is gunna be killin em in tha park on sundays. INDY "I" grown bigger and stonger by the min. So you haters watch your gates and square dumps cuz this single pump tre ain't no punk.....Oh yea if you don't believe me take a look at it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 think its time to put you in the studio. lol. :biggrin:  


Here soon be out in the streets on BUMPER.... 3 to 4 licks.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Did you make a decision, Matt? :biggrin:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 15 2009, 01:47 PM~14777794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats alot of thread, are those new batteries that tall? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin great matt


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Where are the setup pics, already? :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

waitn to get the rack painted...believe me after hittin yours and puttin it on bumper......IM READY TO GET IT DONE


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 23 2009, 07:51 PM~14856409
> *waitn to get the rack painted...believe me after hittin yours and puttin it on bumper......IM READY TO GET IT DONE
> *


BRING IT!!!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

u dont answer your phone so i dont know when you there


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i mounted up the block so I could get a feel what it looked like. Got to get the checks and slowdowns on tuesday then hardline it


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 30 2009, 06:18 PM~14929056
> *i mounted up the block so I could get a feel what it looked like.  Got to get the checks and slowdowns on tuesday then hardline it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

had it in my booth at a local show.still not finished but close enuff to drive


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

finally a good pic of the engine bay


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

just need to get a few things to finishe the hydraulics then finish fiberglassin the stereo


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 20 2009, 08:14 PM~15134814
> *had it in my booth at a local show.still not finished but close enuff to drive
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

lets ride daddy............. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15134897
> *lets ride daddy............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats cute pic


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks alot :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Damn!! lookin good :0 uffin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

dropped the car off last nite to caronto so he can di his hardline magic :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Pics dammit we need pics ! Lol


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 11 2009, 05:39 PM~15326369
> *Pics dammit we need pics ! Lol
> *



sshhhhh leave him alone hes's concentrating


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Couple pics  i still have to hardline the rear dumps**note** i will b removing the line that is taped to the returns** :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where did you get those backing plates?


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Lookin good


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That's my boy


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

holy shit............looks great


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15326731
> *where did you get those backing plates?
> *



have a customer who made em :biggrin:


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

setup looking good...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks jason now i need to just fiberglass my panels and the trunk will be done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 11 2009, 07:13 PM~15327310
> *have a customer who made em :biggrin:
> *


nice, trunk is gonna look great once u panel it off.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15328055
> *nice, trunk is gonna look great once u panel it off.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2009, 10:12 PM~15328055
> *nice, trunk is gonna look great once u panel it off.
> *


Thats what i wanna see. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 12 2009, 05:26 AM~15330038
> *:yes:
> *


you gona put some bang in the trunk like the 64 damn that thing hit so hard it was knocking tools off my garage walls.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

for sure....3 JL 10w3 Jl chrome amps JL mids highs..... :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Well......i didnt like how high the returns on the 2 outter rear pumps were so i re-did them u might not notice but in my opinion it looks much better,also got the rear dumps hardlined(fitting 2 wires inside of a 3/8 line is a mofo)but i have a trick now!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

looks nice jason


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks good Matt! :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 11 2009, 08:10 PM~15326643
> *Couple pics  i still have to hardline the rear dumps**note** i will b removing the line that is taped to the returns** :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good J.


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

looks good matt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the switches wired and the back going.
The Pitbull wishbone works great so far :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

laid out


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

cant wait to get that fron going but heres a little 3 for now


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

ttt for the badest tre in nap dam matt lookin all the way nice brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Oct 24 2009, 08:24 PM~15457135
> *ttt for the badest tre in nap dam matt lookin all the way nice brother  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks tony


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 24 2009, 02:15 PM~15454505
> *laid out
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Matt, your video got me pumped. Bout to let em know what "I" do...


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 29 2009, 04:41 PM~15507149
> *Matt, your video got me pumped. Bout to let em know what "I" do...
> *



Im ready for these damn coils to break in! I also am trying to cop some of those Dekas so it will do decent.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 10 2009, 12:22 PM~15619227
> *Im ready for these damn coils to break in!  I also am trying to cop some of those Dekas so it will do decent.
> *


:yes:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 10 2009, 11:22 AM~15619227
> *Im ready for these damn coils to break in!  I also am trying to cop some of those Dekas so it will do decent.
> *


I'm ready to see another video :cheesy:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 28 2009, 11:25 PM~15810243
> *I'm ready to see another video :cheesy:
> *



workin on some other goodies in the trunk right now while the batts are out


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

No video


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Those batteries in yet? I wanna see it live and in person. Besides, I'll show you how to bumper it. j/k


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 29 2009, 02:24 PM~15813536
> *Those batteries in yet? I wanna see it live and in person. Besides, I'll show you how to bumper it. j/k
> *



yep there here but not in. Im going to have shane throw some color on them


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

nice thread


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I wasn't for sure if I was gonna dig the color combo but seeing it all together, i like it...trunk looks good as well...good job holmes...way to rep the big bad I...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave: Wassup brother!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 30 2009, 06:09 PM~15825654
> *I wasn't for sure if I was gonna dig the color combo but seeing it all together, i like it...trunk looks good as well...good job holmes...way to rep the big bad I...
> *



glad you like it. dont let the trunk fool ya, its not even close to being done. 3-10's glasswork, chrome amps, lcd panel etc


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 1 2009, 07:09 PM~15838124
> *:wave: Wassup brother!
> *



whast up bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 12 2009, 09:19 PM~15336858
> *Well......i didnt like how high the returns on the 2 outter rear pumps were so i re-did them u might not notice but in my opinion it looks much better,also got the rear dumps hardlined(fitting 2 wires inside of a 3/8 line is a mofo)but i have a trick now!
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet mayne


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 2 2009, 04:56 PM~15847694
> *glad you like it.   dont let the trunk fool ya, its not even close to being done. 3-10's glasswork, chrome amps, lcd panel etc
> *


Is that cuz you want the women you kidnap to be entertained while they are in your trunk?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Dec 2 2009, 06:41 PM~15851194
> *Is that cuz you want the women you kidnap to be entertained while they are in your trunk?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i like your signature but there is still no video.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 3 2009, 07:16 PM~15863797
> *i like your signature but there is still no video.
> *



top secret............lol im trying to get the trunk done but this holiday season has my shops very busy and no time to play with the tre


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 3 2009, 11:05 PM~15864385
> *top secret............lol im trying to get the trunk done but this holiday season has my shops very busy and no time to play with the tre
> *


Call me if you need motivation or help. Time to swing sucka.... :cheesy:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Dec 4 2009, 05:52 PM~15874376
> *Call me if you need motivation or help. Time to swing sucka.... :cheesy:
> *



oh believe me im motivated, i just got to make the money while its good. Its should settle down around the middle of jan so i can get back on it.

shane is painting my fan shroud and rearend and we are going to smooth my core support. Just wasnt happy with it. Also getn this aqua top from santa i think


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 6 2009, 12:45 PM~15887439
> *oh believe me im motivated,  i just got to make the money while its good.  Its should settle down around the middle of jan so i can get back on it.
> 
> shane is painting my fan shroud and rearend  and we are going to smooth my core support.  Just wasnt happy with it.  Also getn this aqua top from santa i think
> *


That top is gonna be sick...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

no doubt i think it will really set it off............

I need to come up with a name for it???????????

any ideas?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 7 2009, 05:28 PM~15903211
> *no doubt i think it will really set it off............
> 
> I need to come up with a name for it???????????
> ...


she used to look good to me but now i find her...






:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2009, 06:00 PM~15903696
> *she used to look good to me but now i find her...
> 
> 
> ...


simply irresistable...............not bad any other ideas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shes so fine, theres no telling where the money went.....


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 8 2009, 12:26 PM~15911301
> *simply irresistable...............not bad  any other ideas
> *


DISCO BISCUIT


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15912419
> *DISCO BISCUIT
> *



already taken buddy :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

how bout......Clean A$$ SIX FOE.......lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

call it the maneater with them pits in the trunk NOMSAYN


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 8 2009, 05:49 PM~15916528
> *how bout......Clean A$$ SIX FOE.......lol
> *



dude its a tre wtf


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

COCK TRAP, MILKY DISCHARGE, LUBED UP 63, PENIAL JUSTIFIER, FORESKIN TRE, GUILDED LILLY, THE MAGNIFICENT ****, BED WETTER 63, PUBIC PANTHER, SODOMISTIC, OUT-O-THE CLOSET 63, PENISLY CHALLENGED. SLOW JACK. MASTERBATORY OVERLOAD,
just a few names i came up with. feel free to use any of them.


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 8 2009, 04:49 PM~15916528
> *how bout......Clean A$$ SIX FOE.......lol
> *


YEP CLEAN 6 FOE


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 9 2009, 12:38 AM~15920583
> *COCK TRAP, MILKY DISCHARGE, LUBED UP 63, PENIAL JUSTIFIER, FORESKIN TRE, GUILDED LILLY, THE MAGNIFICENT ****, BED WETTER 63, PUBIC PANTHER, SODOMISTIC, OUT-O-THE CLOSET 63, PENISLY CHALLENGED.  SLOW JACK. MASTERBATORY OVERLOAD,
> just a few names i came up with. feel free to use any of them.
> *


maaaaan u sick wit it. :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2009, 09:30 PM~15917093
> *call it the maneater with them pits in the trunk NOMSAYN
> *



word.....lol.....nomsayin....lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 9 2009, 01:38 AM~15920583
> *COCK TRAP, MILKY DISCHARGE, LUBED UP 63, PENIAL JUSTIFIER, FORESKIN TRE, GUILDED LILLY, THE MAGNIFICENT ****, BED WETTER 63, PUBIC PANTHER, SODOMISTIC, OUT-O-THE CLOSET 63, PENISLY CHALLENGED.  SLOW JACK. MASTERBATORY OVERLOAD,
> just a few names i came up with. feel free to use any of them.
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 8 2009, 10:23 PM~15917795
> *dude its a tre    wtf
> *



WTF I THOUGHT THIS WAS A SIX FOE?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you mean this aint a six foE?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 8 2009, 10:38 PM~15920583
> *COCK TRAP, MILKY DISCHARGE, LUBED UP 63, PENIAL JUSTIFIER, FORESKIN TRE, GUILDED LILLY, THE MAGNIFICENT ****, BED WETTER 63, PUBIC PANTHER, SODOMISTIC, OUT-O-THE CLOSET 63, PENISLY CHALLENGED.  SLOW JACK. MASTERBATORY OVERLOAD,
> just a few names i came up with. feel free to use any of them.
> *



shouldnt you be painting a car? you spending to much time in the cabaret topic already


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Silver N Cold


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 7 2009, 05:28 PM~15903211
> *no doubt i think it will really set it off............
> 
> I need to come up with a name for it???????????
> ...



*Teal Tomorrow *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 9 2009, 04:32 PM~15928355
> *Teal Tomorrow
> *


bingo. good one


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

GAME BRED or GAME BREED (Another Pitbull reference)


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 05:01 PM~15928650
> *bingo. good one
> *



i like that one right there


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

ROSCOE P. COLD-TRE.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 9 2009, 10:03 PM~15930963
> *ROSCOE P. COLD-TRE.
> *


OR CHICKEN WANG :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 9 2009, 01:33 PM~15925188
> *shouldnt you be painting a car?  you spending to much time in the cabaret topic already
> *


 :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

TEAL TOMORROW


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

see ya Saturday bro


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 16 2009, 12:50 PM~15999263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALL JOKES ASIDE I FEEL SO HONORED TO HAVE NAMED ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES OF ONE OF THE BADDEST CLUBS IN THE LAND. THANK YOU :tears:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 12 2009, 10:19 PM~15336858
> *Well......i didnt like how high the returns on the 2 outter rear pumps were so i re-did them u might not notice but in my opinion it looks much better,also got the rear dumps hardlined(fitting 2 wires inside of a 3/8 line is a mofo)but i have a trick now!
> 
> 
> ...



nice setup


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks, it will look alot better when i get some panels fit in to give it some color


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

update.............not much really. tops in the process is in the process of getting made and I sent a few more pieces of to the chrome shop


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos making the top? eztop or custom made?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 09:15 AM~16160449
> *whos making the top? eztop or custom made?
> *


walt is doing it


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

cant wait to see


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

TTT for new pics


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

nothin new...WALT SAID i WILL HAVE THE TOP IN 10 DAYS OR SO


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 31 2010, 10:28 PM~16472065
> *nothin new...WALT SAID i WILL HAVE THE TOP IN 10 DAYS OR SO
> *


gives you time to chrome the roof rack


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 31 2010, 10:28 PM~16472065
> *nothin new...WALT SAID i WILL HAVE THE TOP IN 10 DAYS OR SO
> *


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 1 2010, 09:02 PM~16483025
> *gives you time to chrome the roof rack
> *



you sending it out and paying for it playa


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 2 2010, 11:20 AM~16487608
> *you sending it out and paying for it playa
> *


I'll write a check


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

IS THE TOP IN?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 13 2010, 07:51 PM~16605022
> *IS THE TOP IN?
> *



not yet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

aqua soft top should be in in a few days according to Walt.
Put in an order for the dakota digital dash this morning :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

You are holding out. I think you got something else as well


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

sssshhhhh that shits top secret dawg :wow:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

DAMN.................GUESS WHAT CAME IN THE FED EX TRUCK TODAY.................. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

a teal top?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

yes sir :biggrin: these are crappy cell pics but you get the idea


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 1 2010, 02:10 PM~16762053
> *yes sir :biggrin: these are crappy cell pics but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...



Good to go. NOW QUIT STALLIN AND INSTALL IT ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v518/layilowusosixfo/DSC00375
.jpg


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 2 2010, 12:12 PM~16772874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 2 2010, 02:12 PM~16772874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top sets it off!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam looks like a perfect match, nice.

question, what size cylinders u running in the rear? and how far do they poke thru the trunk floor? reason i ask is because i was running 12s and they rubbed a hole in my plastic back window in a years time, so i down graded to 10s, it was a 250 dollar lesson learned....hope u dont run into that kind of problem...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

damn that sets it off!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 24 2009, 12:17 PM~15454509
> *cant wait to get that fron going but heres a little 3 for now
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I REMEMBER SEEING THIS AT THE BACK BUMPER BASH LOOKED REAL NICE


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2010, 01:27 PM~16772973
> *dam looks like a perfect match, nice.
> 
> question, what size cylinders u running in the rear? and how far do they poke thru the trunk floor? reason i ask is because i was running 12s and they rubbed a hole in my plastic back window in a years time, so i down graded to 10s, it was a 250 dollar lesson learned....hope u dont run into that kind of problem...
> *



no doubt, im running 12's in the rear. it didnt rubb on the old top but ill check. ..............shit with the money I have in this top i dont think it will every go down. I might just order a vintage air kit :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 2 2010, 07:11 PM~16776199
> *no doubt,  im running 12's in the rear.  it didnt rubb on the old top but ill check.  ..............shit with the money I have in this top i dont think it will every go down.  I might just order a vintage air kit :0
> *


i hear you, i love convertibles with the top up just as much as i do with the top down, it rubs right were the window meets the zipper, infact, it finally tore it in louisville last year and had to tow it most of hte way home with duct tape holding the window up just to make it home


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 2 2010, 02:12 PM~16773278
> *damn that sets it off!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 2 2010, 03:12 PM~16772874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks to John over at Bowtie for the Dakota :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 15 2010, 05:38 PM~16899137
> *thanks to John over at Bowtie for the Dakota :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

putting the dash in today. The top is supposed to get installed monday or tuesday


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

pics tonight :biggrin: the top is getting installed now and after about an hour install the dash was done


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 23 2010, 10:46 AM~16971854
> *pics tonight :biggrin:  the top is getting installed now and after about an hour install the dash was done
> *


 :0


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

BALLIN...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

shit...........i wish


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i do wish.......i wish i was ballin out of control like matt.....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 23 2010, 08:46 AM~16971854
> *pics tonight :biggrin:  the top is getting installed now and after about an hour install the dash was done
> *


So where are the pics at? It is morning now


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 24 2010, 08:39 AM~16983589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 24 2010, 04:39 AM~16983589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks 1000X's better with the new top :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hell yea dude got down on the install, nice and tight. that back window will never look as clean and clear again lol


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks Good. I will be over later to check out the new top.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Mar 24 2010, 07:15 AM~16984038
> *Looks Good.  I will be over later to check out the new top.
> *



i wont be here, im throwing the plaque in ans ill be out ridin :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for all the positive comments as well


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thursday I might a another major piece of chrome for this bish :0


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 24 2010, 12:20 PM~16986076
> *Thursday I might a another major piece of chrome for this bish :0
> *


Oh Really


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

car looks good matt.....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks russ, I pulled it outside to see what it Looked like.....................I have to say it looks BADASS


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

The dash was a breeze, just need to program the speedo and it done


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

more parts to get installed....then finally get to do the stereo


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking good..........


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT WITH THE NEW TOP, AND DIGITAL GAUGES


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks...........working on getting this fron end buttoned up


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got it back on the strrets to calibrate the speedo............flet good to drive till i realized it was about oout of gas lol......

Started on the music so i should have some picks of some kickpanels tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 24 2010, 07:03 PM~16990904
> *thanks russ, I pulled it outside to see what it Looked like.....................I have to say it looks BADASS
> 
> 
> ...


"DAAAAAAAMNNNN" :wow: I'M GLAD WE ON THE SAME TEAM!! :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD IN THE CIRCLE CITY THERE FELLAH :yes:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

got that tre lookin hella fly


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Apr 25 2010, 07:36 AM~17294302
> *"DAAAAAAAMNNNN"  :wow:  I'M GLAD WE ON THE SAME TEAM!!  :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD IN THE CIRCLE CITY THERE FELLAH :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: Yeah this thing is just ridiculously clean :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 2 2010, 01:12 PM~16772874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking rag homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

pics of the glassed kick panels we made today wrapped in matching aqua ready for the inserts :biggrin: going to start on the partial door panels tomorrow


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 26 2010, 04:26 PM~17307300
> *pics of the glassed kick panels we made today wrapped in matching aqua ready for the inserts :biggrin: going to start on the partial door panels tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a real car audio person got there hands on those nice what kinda componets u using


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks.........thats what we do here :biggrin: 3 pair of JL C5 6.5 is what is going in it


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 26 2010, 03:26 PM~17307300
> *pics of the glassed kick panels we made today wrapped in matching aqua ready for the inserts :biggrin: going to start on the partial door panels tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good so far


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 26 2010, 12:26 PM~17307300
> *pics of the glassed kick panels we made today wrapped in matching aqua ready for the inserts :biggrin: going to start on the partial door panels tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 27 2010, 10:33 AM~17317826
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looking good MM.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks jj


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

quick cell phone picks to get an idea of what the lower doors will look like


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

what do you charge on the kick panels and lower door pieces? it will be a while but just figured I'd ask.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

fleeced/fiberglassed and filled. ready for some finish work, vinyl and inserts


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 2 2010, 08:40 AM~17364690
> *what do you charge on the kick panels and lower door pieces? it will be a while but just figured I'd ask.
> *



just depends on what you want done and how you want them finished. just hit me up


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking bien Chingon


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 2 2010, 08:46 AM~17364728
> *Looking bien Chingon
> *


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 2 2010, 08:46 AM~17364728
> *Looking bien Chingon
> *



gracias cabron


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 24 2010, 07:03 PM~16990904
> *thanks russ, I pulled it outside to see what it Looked like.....................I have to say it looks BADASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Apr 25 2010, 07:36 AM~17294302
> *"DAAAAAAAMNNNN"  :wow:  I'M GLAD WE ON THE SAME TEAM!!  :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD IN THE CIRCLE CITY THERE FELLAH :yes:
> *



thanks big chris just doing what "I" can :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17302106
> *:roflmao: Yeah this thing is just ridiculously clean :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro cant wait to get it done


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

hope you bring it out to chicago for the lrm show


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Very nice man, really feeling that color combo! Good job.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 2 2010, 02:13 PM~17366483
> *thanks bro cant wait to get it done
> *


WHAT'S LEFT :dunno:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 2 2010, 02:36 PM~17366600
> *hope you bring it out to chicago for the lrm show
> *



i will be at our Back Bumper Bash, but I will be up there for the Streetlow show


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17369400
> *WHAT'S LEFT  :dunno:
> *


a lot of small detail stuff, but the major thing is getting the trunk fiberglassed and car wetsanded and buffed out


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 3 2010, 10:51 AM~17371786
> *i will be at our Back Bumper Bash, but I will be up there for the Streetlow show
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 26 2010, 03:26 PM~17307300
> *pics of the glassed kick panels we made today wrapped in matching aqua ready for the inserts :biggrin: going to start on the partial door panels tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



Looks just like my panels and I have the same components. You can't go wrong with JL components! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 3 2010, 08:18 AM~17372016
> *a lot of small detail stuff, but the major thing is getting the trunk fiberglassed and car wetsanded and buffed out
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 24 2010, 06:03 PM~16990904
> *thanks russ, I pulled it outside to see what it Looked like.....................I have to say it looks BADASS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 3 2010, 10:18 AM~17372016
> *a lot of small detail stuff, but the major thing is getting the trunk fiberglassed and car wetsanded and buffed out
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 3 2010, 07:51 AM~17371786
> *i will be at our Back Bumper Bash, but I will be up there for the Streetlow show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

some of the door panels :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

sand, sand, sand :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

both are wrapped and ready for the painted inserts :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice work there matt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 11:24 AM~17466019
> *nice work there matt
> *


thanks buddy....finding time to do it between customers cars is whats kickin my ass right now


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

nice build up bro! :biggrin: I just started my 63 vert build and I got some good pointer from your build topic. Keep up the good work homie


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Lookin mighty fine Matt, looks real good foreal homie.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

See you Sat morning...time to get dat shine on!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 12 2010, 02:26 PM~17466031
> *thanks buddy....finding time to do it between customers cars is whats kickin my ass right now
> *



thats a good thing.....means business is booming.....lol


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 14 2010, 06:36 AM~17487640
> *thats a good thing.....means business is booming.....lol
> *



literally haha


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@May 13 2010, 01:47 PM~17479278
> *Lookin mighty fine Matt, looks real good foreal homie.
> *


thanks just doing what "I" can. Maybe someday it will be as clean as yours


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 3 2010, 10:51 AM~17371786
> *i will be at our Back Bumper Bash, but I will be up there for the Streetlow show
> *


looks awesome bro. Can't wait to see it in a few weeks


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Got your shine on now.....next weekend be back down to do a little more detail work, gettin ya right fo dat 20I0 season.   

but can't even lie today I feel like I done ran 500 laps around your car this past weekend. :happysad:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i bet........... It looks like a whole different paint job now....slick as fuck. Like i said now im almost going to feel bad when I swing it lol.
i really appreciate it for real tho


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

swanga?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

take me for a ride in louisville.... to the store to get more beer, cuz i wont be able to drive :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2010, 03:02 PM~17517263
> *take me for a ride in louisville.... to the store to get more beer, cuz i wont be able to drive after half a beer :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 06:32 AM~17525227
> *:uh:
> *


ha u trippin i can hold a 12 and still freestyle :biggrin:

no **** :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 03:26 PM~17530638
> *ha u trippin i can hold a 12 and still freestyle  :biggrin:
> 
> no ****  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



we will see :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 06:32 AM~17525227
> *:uh:
> *


you was right on that trim .thnks


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 19 2010, 07:49 AM~17537961
> *you was right on that trim .thnks
> *


Aye you got a little detail paint gun right?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> Aye you got a little detail paint gun right?
> [/b]



i might have one you can use


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 19 2010, 08:01 AM~17538011
> *i might have one you can use
> *


yea I'm gonna need that type for that little bit of detail work you want done this sat.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> yea I'm gonna need that type for that little bit of detail work you want done this sat.
> [/b]



yes sir cause "I" believe its all the details that make or break a car


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 19 2010, 02:02 PM~17540838
> *yes sir cause "I" believe its all the details that make or break a car
> *


got that right.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

See ya Sat morning i'm shooting for 8 am.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Mayne......nothin like cruisin Preston at 3 am in a rag trey









the car came out sick matt, I love it. Now you need some pics up in Here so everyone else can see.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i will soon as i get everything caught up here at work.and remember "your old enuff to be her dad" lol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 1 2010, 08:48 AM~17662093
> *i will soon as i get everything caught up here at work.and remember "your old enuff to be her dad"  lol
> *


Hahahaha that was great!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea that shit was funny lol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 1 2010, 07:18 AM~17662405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEAL TOMORROW


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

yes sir.....i forgot my camera this weekend but i just snapped a few pics of the door panels. I have to say the front stage sounds excellent :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 2 2010, 05:29 PM~17676662
> *yes sir.....i forgot my camera this weekend but i just snapped a few pics of the door panels.  I have to say the front stage sounds excellent :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that's sick, I didn't notice that when I looked at your car at the picnic.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 2 2010, 02:29 PM~17676662
> *yes sir.....i forgot my camera this weekend but i just snapped a few pics of the door panels.  I have to say the front stage sounds excellent :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

soon as I get to the b-hive this afternoon I'll check for those starters.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

cool i appreciate that fam  might be havin jon taking it to a show on sat and maybe hitting up that Moose Park on sunday.(yep thats the park you drove way past a few years back) lol


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 3 2010, 04:12 PM~17686858
> *cool i appreciate that fam    might be havin jon taking it to a show on sat and maybe hitting up that Moose Park on sunday.(yep thats the park you drove way past a few years back)  lol
> *



Good Old Moose Park..........memories. lol. 

what time will someone be at the greenwood store Sat?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

they are open from 9-3 on saturdays


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 2 2010, 02:35 PM~17676721
> *that's sick, I didn't notice that when I looked at your car at the picnic.
> *



thanks, i just wanted something that flowed with the rest of the car. I think they accomplished that


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 10 2010, 09:12 AM~17748267
> *:biggrin:
> *



whats up buddy.........


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

well the tre goes into the shop to get some tranny work done on Tuesday. Im not really liking the stall converter in it so i am going to have a stock one put back in it. Doing a few adjustments to the carb as well. Got to get them mpg's haha


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got it back and it runs like an entirely different car. Had the carb set,timing adjusted, custom plug wires installed, and a starter issue resolved. Now its just give it gas and go :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 20 2010, 09:22 AM~17837438
> *got it back and it runs like an entirely different car.  Had the carb set,timing adjusted, custom plug wires installed, and a starter issue resolved.  Now its just give it gas and go :biggrin:
> *


Well bring her out and let's dip.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 20 2010, 07:22 AM~17837438
> *got it back and it runs like an entirely different car.  Had the carb set,timing adjusted, custom plug wires installed, and a starter issue resolved.  Now its just give it gas and go :biggrin:
> *


mayne, powermoves


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

drove excellent put 120 miles this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

How was the gas ml sense the little swap that you have done. it is any better or worse?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> How was the gas ml sense the little swap that you have done. it is any better or worse?
> [/b]



getn about 10-11? im not sure my sending unit is reading right. Im just going to fill it up and ride till it reads empty them fill it up again?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 28 2010, 05:18 PM~17908806
> *getn about 10-11?  im not sure my sending unit is reading right.  Im just going to fill it up and ride till it reads empty them fill it up again?
> *


  :biggrin: :0 yep you know how we do...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

no major updates.............had a few custome jobs to do ..2010 Challenger and 96 Impala SS...............but I am waiting to get these chrome inner fender :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

finally got the chrome inner fenders :biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 13 2010, 05:34 PM~18037092
> *finally got the chrome inner fenders :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice build!!! love to see the finished product rollin


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 13 2010, 02:34 PM~18037092
> *finally got the chrome inner fenders :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



As if the Painted ones weren't clean...........................SPOILED A$$ :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 13 2010, 11:33 PM~18042592
> *As if the Painted ones weren't clean...........................SPOILED A$$  :biggrin:
> *


no man not like that...i just couldnt handle the old ones


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 14 2010, 10:53 AM~18044539
> *no man not like that...i just couldnt handle the old ones
> *


Either way this car is Just STUPID Nice


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 15 2010, 04:24 PM~18056251
> *Either way this car is Just STUPID Nice
> *


thanks bro. I have the hood and trunk off now to install the mirror kit and MAYBE get some time for the stereo install


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 16 2010, 07:01 PM~18065093
> *thanks bro.  I have the hood and trunk off now to install the mirror kit and MAYBE get some time for the stereo install
> *


Just Keeps Getting Better and Better uffin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

finally got the stereo equipment in so myabe i can get going on it
2- jl 13w5
2 xd600.1, 1 xd600.6 running 3 pair of the C5 6.5" comp set


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn that car is clean bro.
Very Very Nice
Got a question for you
Where did you get the chrome 63 inner fenders ? 
THX


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 21 2010, 02:18 PM~18102884
> *finally got the stereo equipment in so myabe i can get going on it
> 2- jl 13w5
> 2 xd600.1, 1 xd600.6 running 3 pair of the C5 6.5" comp set
> ...


Punk...I thought you was going with JL10's. :biggrin:  j/p. 

Aye my bad I forgot to hit you yesterday morning about those o-rings. I'll hit ya this afternoon.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Jul 22 2010, 04:31 PM~18115250
> *Damn that car is clean bro.
> Very Very Nice
> Got a question for you
> ...



some dude off of here . it was a hassle. still fighting with him


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

loaded up and ready to roll out to the setside picnic


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

pick from the westside picinic


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

finally got a little time to get the trunk going, the amp rack is mocked up but jon (ghettoblaster) gets the fun part of welding it all together :biggrin: 
Also I think the sub situation is changing to........ 
and there is something else brewing in the air for the car hno:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Pics from the "HOOD"


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

couple pods i glassed these 6.5" or going outside the trunk torsion bar mounts to fill in the open spots next to the bulkheads


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 2 2010, 02:29 PM~17676662
> *yes sir.....i forgot my camera this weekend but i just snapped a few pics of the door panels.  I have to say the front stage sounds excellent :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for u to make a set of those pods on the door panels


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 25 2010, 03:12 PM~18404667
> *how much for u to make a set of those pods on the door panels
> *



sent ya a pm


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

will have finished pics this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

FINALLY GOT IT OUR IN THE CITY LAST NIGHT. I WILL POST PICS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

WENT OUT RIDING WITH THE FELLOW INDY RIDERS


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good matt.. Pix dont do it justice!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Sep 26 2010, 06:30 PM~18667307
> *Looks good matt.. Pix dont do it justice!
> *



THANKS, ONE DAY ILL USE A GOOD CAMERA LOL :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

THANKS MIKE FOR THE GOOD PICS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 26 2010, 06:43 PM~18667428
> *THANKS MIKE FOR THE GOOD PICS
> 
> 
> ...


Can't get over the fact that I named this Badass Creation.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 26 2010, 09:43 PM~18669414
> *Can't get over the fact that I named this Badass Creation.
> *



yep the name fits it good


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> WENT OUT RIDING WITH THE FELLOW INDY RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Badass trey!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Nice car!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

man i just read all 45 pages of this thread!! your car is amazing!! excellent build!! everything from the floors to the doors! off the chain homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS.............ITS LEAVING SUNDAY FOR SOME MORE WORK hno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT for one of my favorite rag 63's :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Shes going out to get fitted for a dress and some new make-up :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 10 2010, 09:02 AM~19032484
> *Shes going out to get fitted for a dress and some new make-up :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the og grille guard and rear guards on there way :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 15 2010, 01:27 PM~19072585
> *got the og grille guard and rear guards on there way :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully here soon I'll be in that 60's class witcha.  

Oh yea I let Yo know about those Uggs.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ride looking really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> Hopefully here soon I'll be in that 60's class witcha.
> 
> Oh yea I let Yo know about those Uggs.
> [/b]



hope so :biggrin: me you and g be killin em lol


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 16 2010, 03:15 PM~19084119
> *ride looking really nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 21 2010, 11:12 AM~19123606
> *hope so :biggrin: me you and g be killin em lol
> *


It will fo sho be Drop Seasson come 2011.  
but you know me I do have back up options, until the new project come's in. 

 as G would say to me....chace down your dreams, don't let your dreams chace U.


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> It will fo sho be Drop Seasson come 2011.
> but you know me I do have back up options, until the new project come's in.
> 
> as G would say to me....chace down your dreams, don't let your dreams chace U.
> [/b]


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice 63. I hope I can afford to have another one again one day.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 26 2010, 08:43 PM~18667428
> *THANKS MIKE FOR THE GOOD PICS
> 
> 
> ...



nice tre, love the color combo :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Dec 6 2010, 06:02 PM~19256299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

heading out this week for stripes and candy leafing by Red :biggrin:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE 63 RAG LOOKS GREAT I SEE YOUR DONE WITH YOUR CAR GREAT JOB AND THANK FOR RAD SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Jan 23 2011, 11:06 PM~19679641
> *NICE 63 RAG LOOKS GREAT I SEE YOUR DONE WITH YOUR CAR GREAT JOB AND THANK FOR RAD SUPPORT  :biggrin:
> *



not done but thanks for the props. glad you liked the rad support.

dropped of for a little work


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 27 2011, 07:30 PM~19716408
> *not done but thanks for the props.  glad you liked the rad support.
> 
> dropped of for a little work
> ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 27 2011, 09:30 PM~19716408
> *not done but thanks for the props.  glad you liked the rad support.
> 
> dropped of for a little work
> ...


WTF you took it to a hot rod shop? J/K Doe and Red's shop is by my house.


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 27 2011, 09:30 PM~19716408
> *not done but thanks for the props.  glad you liked the rad support.
> 
> dropped of for a little work
> ...


 chase em matt chase em dawg  i see you son :wow:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got some secret pics of the stripping :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 3 2011, 08:58 AM~19775730
> *got some secret pics of the stripping :0
> *


Let's see, Let's see!  

Tre's lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

:biggrin: thanks I will when I get a few minutes. Im working on a few things for our World of Wheels now


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Man this thing sure hops higher now with the bumpers off! :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 3 2011, 08:30 AM~19776179
> *Man this thing sure hops higher now with the bumpers off!  :0
> *



and charged batts..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 3 2011, 11:27 AM~19776569
> *and charged batts..... :biggrin:
> *


is your car going to be at the world of wheels show? I'm bringing my 50 up for the motorama 1962 with the road rockets


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 3 2011, 11:27 AM~19776569
> *and charged batts..... :biggrin:
> *


Oops.... I better throw the charger on it :happysad:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2011, 11:58 AM~19777681
> *is your car going to be at the world of wheels show? I'm bringing my 50 up for the motorama 1962 with the road rockets
> *



yes sir, we have a vendors booth and 3 cars going to be there


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ok heres a sneak peak


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i was wonderin if you was gonna stripe it..... lookin good....


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 3 2011, 07:06 PM~19781009
> *ok heres a sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

ttt for a clean ass rag tre very nice homie i see y you are a individual member wow nice car :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 3 2011, 06:06 PM~19781009
> *ok heres a sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


Keeps getter better and better. :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks, i should be getting it back in the middle of the week. Hes just waiting on the candy now. Hope to have it ready for the World of Wheels show I have to set up for on Thursday hno:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

2 thumbs up :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

candy came in :biggrin: reds getting down now


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice.....


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

one of the nicest build!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

leafing & stripes lookin badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn lookin badass.. I'll see you this weekend


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the compliments guys.....im ready to get it back and enjoy some street time in it :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks great man!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Cant wait to see the striping and leafing in person. Just like with everything Josh does, you have to see it in person to see how good it really looks.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

damn bro g'd up from the feet up lookin good bro cant wait to c it again


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

still have a few things to get done. trying to get the skirts on, new rear quarter cove moldings installed, new 61 antennas and do another panel in the trunk............all by next weeks show :wow: 

these are from the first show I had it in last weekend


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 18 2011, 07:34 PM~19905180
> *still have a few things to get done.  trying to get the skirts on, new rear quarter cove moldings installed, new 61 antennas and do another panel in the trunk............all by next weeks show :wow:
> 
> these are from the first show I had it in last weekend
> ...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Sep 26 2010, 05:25 PM~18667269
> *WENT OUT RIDING WITH THE FELLOW INDY RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick ass 63 homie got down nice color too what's the color code on that if u don't mind me asking


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

FUCKIN NICE BRO LOOKS GREAT


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

pics from this past weekends show


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

looked great last weekend bro


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 28 2011, 06:37 PM~19983034
> *pics from this past weekends show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 18 2011, 08:34 PM~19905180
> *still have a few things to get done.  trying to get the skirts on, new rear quarter cove moldings installed, new 61 antennas and do another panel in the trunk............all by next weeks show :wow:
> 
> these are from the first show I had it in last weekend
> ...


:fool2:
Lovin this car!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

car looked amazing at carl caspers, the leafing and pinstripes made an already bad ass car even nicer.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fuckin 63 man, good job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Nice touch with the stripping and leaf. Really set everything off!

The 63's looking great, Matt. :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Mar 1 2011, 07:45 AM~19987473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys for the props, i wish this weather would break so I could put some miles on it


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 4 2011, 06:23 PM~20016336
> *thanks guys for the props,  i wish this weather would break so I could put some miles on it
> *


bring it down sunday :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

your 64 looked good today dre,
im thinking of glassing some panels and wrapping them to cover the batteries????? not sold on it yet tho


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

well after talking about it, Im pulling the 2 speed out and doing a 700r4 in it. I want to be able to hopo on the interstate and ride when needed. i am waiting to get the few things needed for the swap, but it should be done soon. I am wanting to do a few miles on the Hot Rod Power Tour when it comes thru Indiana in June :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 20 2011, 06:24 AM~20133245
> *well after talking about it,  Im pulling the 2 speed out and doing a 700r4 in it.  I want to be able to hopo on the interstate and ride when needed.  i am waiting to get the few things needed for the swap, but it should be done soon.  I am wanting to do a few miles on the Hot Rod Power Tour when it comes thru Indiana in June :biggrin:
> *


Im gonna hit the tour 2 when it comes through


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

reg ends on the 25th


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 20 2011, 08:05 AM~20133411
> *reg ends on the 25th
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, indyzmosthated


sup matt


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Mar 20 2011, 09:01 AM~20133401
> *Im gonna hit the tour 2 when it comes through
> *


It's not free :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 20 2011, 09:43 AM~20133767
> *It's not free  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 6 2011, 05:21 PM~20028762
> *your 64 looked good today dre,
> im thinking of glassing some panels and wrapping them to cover the batteries?????  not sold on it yet tho
> *


Jus seen this thanks but now its in pieces


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 20 2011, 08:44 AM~20133773
> *Jus seen this thanks but now its in pieces
> *


yes but for all the right reasons


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

The tre is going in Monday to get the 700r4 installed and the mufflers changed out for some 40 series flowmaster.

I have the new antennas installed and the skirts are in the process of being installed now. I'll post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 15 2011, 07:53 AM~20344346
> *The tre is going in Monday to get the 700r4 installed and the mufflers changed out for some 40 series flowmaster.
> 
> I have the new antennas installed and the skirts are in the process of being installed now.  I'll post pics soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 15 2011, 08:53 AM~20344346
> *The tre is going in Monday to get the 700r4 installed and the mufflers changed out for some 40 series flowmaster.
> 
> I have the new antennas installed and the skirts are in the process of being installed now.  I'll post pics soon :biggrin:
> *


you hate the 63-64 antennas too? I think they look funny, I like 61-62.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 15 2011, 06:40 AM~20344486
> *you hate the 63-64 antennas too? I think they look funny, I like 61-62.
> *



i hate the way they look, 61-62 flow alot better


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 15 2011, 10:44 AM~20344759
> *i hate the way they look,  61-62 flow alot better
> *


I agree, the base and everything on 61-62's look better.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

dropped of at the shop for the new 700r4 :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 18 2011, 07:34 PM~19905180
> *still have a few things to get done.  trying to get the skirts on, new rear quarter cove moldings installed, new 61 antennas and do another panel in the trunk............all by next weeks show :wow:
> 
> these are from the first show I had it in last weekend
> ...


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

looks good mattchew


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Apr 18 2011, 07:49 PM~20368619
> *looks good mattchew
> *



well thanks buddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nice '63


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the props


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Apr 21 2011, 05:20 PM~20391797
> *:wave:
> *


whats up big chris...
Man i got to say this 700r4 and new exhaust make this feel and sound like a whole new car. I might even drive it to st. louis :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 23 2011, 09:56 AM~20401866
> *whats up big chris...
> Man i got to say this 700r4 and new exhaust make this feel and sound like a whole new car.  I might even drive it to st. louis :biggrin:
> *


Noooo wounder you ain't got it pass the detail shop yet....to busy dippin. lol. I ain't mad atcha...doing the same.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

finally got a quick pic with the skirts on laid out..............were that tire go :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

maybe i can get a good pic tomorrow of the whole car. .....weather permitting. this rain has to go


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 23 2011, 06:17 PM~20612304
> *finally got a quick pic with the skirts on laid out..............were that tire go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 23 2011, 07:17 PM~20612304
> *finally got a quick pic with the skirts on laid out..............were that tire go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love skirts on a 63 or 64. You got my thinking about going silver with a blue patterned top on my 64 hardtop.


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 23 2011, 07:17 PM~20612304
> *finally got a quick pic with the skirts on laid out..............were that tire go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lookin good fam!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks good matt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> :biggrin:
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 24 2011, 07:22 AM~20617354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 23 2011, 03:17 PM~20612304
> *finally got a quick pic with the skirts on laid out..............were that tire go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 23 2011, 04:17 PM~20612304
> *finally got a quick pic with the skirts on laid out..............were that tire go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 25 2011, 01:06 AM~20624181
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you kill me :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 25 2011, 04:46 AM~20624603
> *you kill me  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :x:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

took it out the other night and it drove really good. just need to calibrate the digital speedo a little better and find out were this little leak underneath is coming from. i also need to install the wiper motor, horns and a few other things i had painted aqua
Taking it to the first show this weekend:wow::wow:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

heres a few pics from the show. in stalled the painted wiper motor, horns, whser fluid holder, and the new painted optima battery holder


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

laid out


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

hit up the indy stop of the Power Tour 2011. Had a lot of compliment.........and the best thing was it drove great


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

Those skirts looks good!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

popped a tire on the way home from the individuals cruise, but other than that its driving great


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

dam i just went through most of your topic this is a bad ass trea


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

appreciate it man


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

hit up another lil show. puttin the miles on her. almost 1300 now


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

one of my favorite builds, car gets better and better ttt!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

carlito77 said:


> one of my favorite builds, car gets better and better ttt!!!


one of my favorite cars period, a true street driven show car.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks guys.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hope too see it in vegas


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

i would love to be in vegas but i will be in jamaica that weekend


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Look good dog. Its in the details.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

indyzmosthated said:


> hit up another lil show. puttin the miles on her. almost 1300 now


Lookin good Matt. Should leave it with me wail you gone so I can put that fresh winter treatment on it.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

getting ready to do a caprice spindle swap on the front so Ill be stopping with disc on all 4corners with that nice lean. Soon to be sending out the ford 9" and wishbone to get that shine on it.


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

HA IT STAN I BROUGHT 63 RAD SUPPORT FROM YOU MAN THAT 63 RAG LOOKS GREAT LOVE THE COLOR COMBO SHE LOOKS GREAT WITH ASS END DOWN TO GROUND:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks stan.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

indyzmosthated said:


> getting ready to do a caprice spindle swap on the front so Ill be stopping with disc on all 4corners with that nice lean. Soon to be sending out the ford 9" and wishbone to get that shine on it.


:shocked:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got the new front suspension back from the plater. Upper done, lowers with screw in ball joints, caprice spindles........ready for the 4 wheel disc conversion


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

bump for a nice trey


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You got the old uppers and lowers for sale?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> got the new front suspension back from the plater. Upper done, lowers with screw in ball joints, caprice spindles........ready for the 4 wheel disc conversion
> View attachment 465950


:thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> 2.5" aluminized stainless exhaust and mufflers :biggrin:


Nice pipes I got a 64 impala where can I find some?


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

indyzmosthated said:


> got the new front suspension back from the plater. Upper done, lowers with screw in ball joints, caprice spindles........ready for the 4 wheel disc conversion
> View attachment 465950


good look


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

king debo said:


> You got the old uppers and lowers for sale?


sorry man all thats going onto my club brothers 64. Da Kaka


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Nice pipes I got a 64 impala where can I find some?


we have an exhaust manufacter here in town and my neighbor happens to be an engineer there. He took my old pipes to work and scoped them on the computer and mandrel bent a set for me. Not sure what they would cost but you can probably just have some made at a local shop or buy a prebent kit for yours


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the front is installed, just need to plumb the prop valve and drop the 9" rearend to weld the brackets on. The front is new PITBULL 1.5" ext uppers and molded lowers with screw in ball joints. Caprice spindles,rotors and calipers. 3.5 ton coils. I shimmed it back half inch but it still has that nice lean


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

indyzmosthated said:


> the front is installed, just need to plumb the prop valve and drop the 9" rearend to weld the brackets on. The front is new PITBULL 1.5" ext uppers and molded lowers with screw in ball joints. Caprice spindles,rotors and calipers. 3.5 ton coils. I shimmed it back half inch but it still has that nice lean
> View attachment 470837


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> the front is installed, just need to plumb the prop valve and drop the 9" rearend to weld the brackets on. The front is new PITBULL 1.5" ext uppers and molded lowers with screw in ball joints. Caprice spindles,rotors and calipers. 3.5 ton coils. I shimmed it back half inch but it still has that nice lean
> View attachment 470837


looks good, can you post a pic from the top, I want to see how your shimming looks.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the rearend is buttoned up. need to plumb a few hoses out of the prop valve then ready to ride


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lomax108 (Apr 9, 2012)

That nice






here my project am try to lweride


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I have brakes now, loading it up to get some touch up paint work done then time to clean it up and ride out........i hope


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

indyzmosthated said:


> I have brakes now, loading it up to get some touch up paint work done then time to clean it up and ride out........i hope


 tick tock tick tock tick tock. lol.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

im glad you got this car your doing a hell of a job on it. im steal jelous


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

supa clean 63 homie keep it up


----------



## lomax108 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey im from Grant County Marion and im look for a place to go to hook up my loweride this my project were do i go can you help me out


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

The car done good at Bumper Bash. I have a few little kinks to work out. I need to get the exhaust cut to were it dump in front of the tire. With the car all the way down, the exhaust hits the rear disc calipers. Also need to get the lifters and carb adjusted. The edelbrock is wanting to load up and burn rich once it is warm


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

indyzmosthated said:


> laid out


Damn homie I love the color combo:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You've done a really nice job with your car homie!


----------



## lomax108 (Apr 9, 2012)

That bad ass dude wow!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

its cause its edelbrock thats why lol ive had nothing but trouble out of those in the past started getting hollys


indyzmosthated said:


> The car done good at Bumper Bash. I have a few little kinks to work out. I need to get the exhaust cut to were it dump in front of the tire. With the car all the way down, the exhaust hits the rear disc calipers. Also need to get the lifters and carb adjusted. The edelbrock is wanting to load up and burn rich once it is warm


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

KandyKutty said:


> its cause its edelbrock thats why lol ive had nothing but trouble out of those in the past started getting hollys


its cool, my 64 had holleys and had nothing but trouble from those.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

built a new center console for it and put the og back in the dash.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

couple picks taken to show of the glow in the trunk


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

just a few randoms


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

indyzmosthated said:


> just a few randoms
> View attachment 507381
> View attachment 507382


that side shot with the top up is nice.....car looks good and so does that console.....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Russ


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn this things looks nice...


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

GOT THAT 63 LOOKING NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Not really much going on. 1800 miles on it so far. Debating on doing a LSX engine swap or doing vintage a/c.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

LSX engine swap


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

A few pics that KING DEBO snapped at the Good Guys National Show this weekend


----------



## 85 Buick Regal... (Mar 2, 2011)

Badass 63 beautiful


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks. Now deciding on remove stripe and add pattens


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Thanks. Now deciding on remove stripe and add pattens


I honestly don't know how much I would mess with the car for real bro, I think it's a tastefully built car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

indyzmosthated said:


> Thanks. Now deciding on remove stripe and add pattens


Remove imo


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Might as well just sell it to me.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Might as well just sell it to me.


Carefull on what you ask for


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Maybe.....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I think I'll just add a/c. Chrome the rear and continue to ride
Would really like to score a set of 72's


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> I think I'll just add a/c. Chrome the rear and continue to ride
> Would really like to score a set of 72's


:h5:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> I think I'll just add a/c. Chrome the rear and continue to ride
> Would really like to score a set of 72's


Yeah, just do that until I hit the lotto and buy it from you.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Yeah, just do that until I hit the lotto and buy it from you.


you might have to fight king debo iver it lol. if I sold it a 57 drop would be mt next move:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Should be getting my rechromed front bumper today. Hope it looks great


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Got the bumper looks perfect with that skim chrome. Now waiting on the 72 Dayton's to get here !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Uh ohhh


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks bro


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Got the chrome 605 coming from westidenickie and set of og 72 Dayton's with tire coming


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

king debo said:


> Uh ohhh


Didnt happen. I guess he didn't like my car


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Sick as always
:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Wish I knew how to post pics from iphone


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Snap bucket


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

http://instagr.am/p/V2NlXGwTFo/


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

http://pbckt.com/pd.KdI82I


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

See how easy that is


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You mean you guys don't have the new Layitlow App?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> You mean you guys don't have the new Layitlow App?


The phone version sucks IMO of its the same one that was designed from day one


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

http://pbckt.com/pd.KN2QsQ


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

http://pbckt.com/pd.KN2QsQ
Got the 72's from 1993 mounted up


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

http://instagr.am/p/WrSejIQTPJ/


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Should be greeting the rechromed grill guard back from Mr. Impala soon. Need to mount it to my rechromed bumper. Also installing a new chromes 605 and chrome tilt wheel


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## Mhanson (Apr 22, 2013)

*Kick panel*



indyzmosthated said:


> i think just 1 to the front so i can just lift and lay


. Hey are u still building custom speaker kick panels if so how much I'm looking for a nice set for a 64 impala


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep I build them at my shop all the time 
Check us out at www.audiosourceinc.com


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Word on the streets is JL Audio likes the car


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah it was cool to see them put pics on their fb page and instagram. You got me motivated to clean out the rubber lines on the motor and bend stainless. If i knew how to post pics from my iPhone I would update


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn the car looks very nice, when you figure it out post them pics..:wow:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Stripped and cleaned all my brackets and layed some color


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Triple plates front, rear bumpers and grille guard


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Debo got me thinking on hard line on all my rubber hose on the engine. Bought some stainless and started


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Also added a chrome tilt and a new solid steering shaft mated to a new chrome 605


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Wondered when you were gonna post an update. Id be helping if I were closer thats for sure.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

For sure same at ya


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Rear sway bar should be heading here soon. Get it bent and chromed and try it out


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

nice updates, thats such a clean rag.. *TTT!!!*


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's the pic of the 605 installed. The lines were a bitch but it on


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn, that looks good


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks
Got the stainless lines all bent for the fuel, vacuum, and random wires


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Got to get the rear brakes lined out. Uh


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Got to get the rear brakes lined out. Uh


???


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm not getting Enuff pressure to the rear disc for some reason. Going to rebleed them tomorrow night


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn that's looking good homie


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

LONNDOGG said:


> Damn that's looking good homie


Thanks man. About to grab the keys and go dippin


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Highway rolling. Had a great time in st. Louis


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats how you swing it


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Did you like the sway bar, Homie or did you heat it up and install it yet?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Haven't had time to bend it yet.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Might work on it this week


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats what's up.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Like a boss!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Few more weeks I'll be pulling the rearend out to send to Mr. Impala to get my shine on


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Few more weeks I'll be pulling the rearend out to send to Mr. Impala to get my shine on


Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmm, whats going on here


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


>



Rag is on point!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Hmm, whats going on here


Said he sold it its off to Carolina


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Said he sold it its off to Carolina


Yeah, he kept the motor though


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

indyzmosthated said:


> Yep


Gonna be real nice when it's done can't wait to see it !!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Collecting some parts


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

sweet! Welcome!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> Debo got me thinking on hard line on all my rubber hose on the engine. Bought some stainless and started










:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Been super busy at work but have all the parts ordered up for the ls swap


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Been super busy at work but have all the parts ordered up for the ls swap


you'll love it once its complete. We have a topic right here with a lot info too 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/342010-lsx-swap-1963-impala.html


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Donor was a 03 Yukon. 5.3 with 4l65e trans complete with harness, PCM and gas pedal


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

A few parts starting To roll in. I sent out harness and computer today to get it done


----------



## str8 klwnn (Aug 28, 2011)

Those headers arent gonna wrk bro


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm going to try them. I talked to some guys in ls1tech that ran them in the impala. They just had to adjust shift linkage.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking good Matt! Gonna be real nice..You keep me motivated


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Got some super nice billet pulleys today and harness might be done this weekend


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

All kinds of stuff dropped of from ups. Just need to find time to actually work in it now


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Just waiting on oil pump and wiring harness to get back then I think I will have all my swap parts lined out


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Really impressive man


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks. Hope it does the trick


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Collecting some parts


What year is your motor? I may have missed it if you posted it. I'm looking at this same intake. Wasn't sure if it would Werk for me, my motors a 2004. From a silverado.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Mine is an 03


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Got the motor all cleaned up. Mocking up the intake


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Time to put in a new cam


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

indyzmosthated said:


> Got the motor all cleaned up. Mocking up the intake


nice homie I see u aint playing!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

indyzmosthated said:


> Time to put in a new cam


Nice can't wait till I'm at this stage...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

puttin in work! you gonna be ready for carl caspers?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks good brother! Can a brother get a ride lmao. Happy holidays to my northern brotherin and the families!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Any time bro. Happy new year


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Yep


Can't wait to see it. When is Carl caspers this year I haven't seen a date for it. I'm coming for the first time this year


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Last weekend of February


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

All painted. About ready to piece it together


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Got the motor all cleaned up. Mocking up the intake


Did you not get the throttle body with the kit?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

No. They didn't offer a dbw. So I'm painting mine aqua and reusing it


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Real clean man


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Richmans motor.....i have 283 2 barrel :\


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

No one told you you had to do a 283. Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

All i could afford sir


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Luckily I sold my motor and trans for 3100 and spent it all on this one. That's only way I could afford mine


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I like how it turned out..


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

king debo said:


> I like how it turned out..


Engine build is coming out nice.cant wait to start on mine


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

What type of paint did u use on the block and heads? Will it withstand the heat?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

B/c with ceramic clear. This is the third one I've painted this way


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

indyzmosthated said:


> B/c with ceramic clear. This is the third one I've painted this way


Koo thanks for the info. Car looks killer bro


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

56CHEVY said:


> Koo thanks for the info. Car looks killer bro


And I'm assuming B/C stands for base coat clear coat? And what brand of paint u use?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep you got it. I used nason paint for the block


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

Car is killin em' bro!!! N:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Received my brackets in and started to polish them


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Pretty much assembled


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So.........


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Time brother. I need more of it. Just been messing with it between paying customers cars.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking good..Always improving..


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

All wire management done


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Harness prepped and thru the firewall


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

First attempt to drop in. Failed. Needed to flip motor adapters for the motor to set back further


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

git r done! I'm coming to Carl Caspers, cant wait to see it!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

That was another fail. Oil pan hits on pass frame. Going to do the 1/4" spacers on the frame


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

I cant wait to start on my swap.looking good


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Finally got it in! Tight fit. Headers have about half inch in each side and clear shifter linkage and oil pan barely fit


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

indyzmosthated said:


> Finally got it in! Tight fit. Headers have about half inch in each side and clear shifter linkage and oil pan barely fit


looking good matt!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah it's a tight fit bro. Especially against the firewall. Did u clear your brake booster ok?


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

What oil pan and motor mounts did you use?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I have all kinds of room behind the firewall. Luckily I ordered a 7" booster just in case because my 8" hit a coil


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

TXRYDER said:


> What oil pan and motor mounts did you use?


Muscle car pan kit and motor mounts are from stockers hot rod factory


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> Finally got it in! Tight fit. Headers have about half inch in each side and clear shifter linkage and oil pan barely fit


Are those the eBay headers?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Supreme59rag said:


> Are those the eBay headers?


They look like it. I Bawt them also.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep. Now the guy offers them with collectors with o2 bungs for the same price


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Wish I knew how to upload a video. It fired in the first crank


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Wish I knew how to upload a video. It fired in the first crank


Post it to YouTube then attach the link here


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> Yep. Now the guy offers them with collectors with o2 bungs for the same price


Sweet! I've been wanting to buy them but I keep hearing they don't work......but others say they do....so atleast now I know 100% what I'm buying. Thanks homie!


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

indyzmosthated said:


> I have all kinds of room behind the firewall. Luckily I ordered a 7" booster just in case because my 8" hit a coil


Had the same problem with booster but I have no clearance by firewall. I can just get by with my hand in there. Maybe cause mine is LS2 so I think it's a tad bigger block in the 6.0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

http://youtu.be/-_bTyWcCoiU


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking good, looking good


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> http://youtu.be/-_bTyWcCoiU


Open headers


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

It might be that way for a bit while I recover some change from this swap


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Love the top


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good brother. Can't wait to finish up mine :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks guys. I'm ready to finish it and ride


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

indyzmosthated said:


> Yep. Now the guy offers them with collectors with o2 bungs for the same price


Can you post the link for the headers pls? thanks.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> http://youtu.be/-_bTyWcCoiU



Nice!!! Gotta love fuel injection!!!!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

These are the ones I have http://bit.ly/1c8jmry


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

indyzmosthated said:


> These are the ones I have http://bit.ly/1c8jmry


cool thanks! gonna get a set today.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice build.. Thanks for the info. On the tread.. G/L


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

No problem


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I have the s&p air filter on its way. Need to get my coolant lines and trans lines done then hopefully it's a wrap


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Not going to b anything left for me to do when I pick the car up.......But drive....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

And pay lol


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

individuals always put out top notch cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes sir!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> Time to put in a new cam


:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Put a stamp on the motor tonight 
http://youtu.be/7UrpoYJaDv0


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Pics speak for themselves..Big "I" representing at Carl Caspers


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Ive gotten a lot of inspiration from this mans build right here...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Zach for the pics. To and we couldn't meet up. No ****!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Looking good. Didn't have a chance to meet you in person. That place was so huge I didn't have time to walk it all down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks. There's always next time


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Sitting at the exhaust shop for 3 getting done. I'm ready to try it out


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> Sitting at the exhaust shop for 3 getting done. I'm ready to try it out


Need to get yourself one of these


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I actually thought about it lol


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> I actually thought about it lol


Came across this one for 6hundo with all the tooling to bend and flare exhaust pipe. Even does dom tubing for roll cages. Not like I had to have it....but it's nice to have the option. 
So how's the tone of that new exhaust?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I haven't got it back yet. Hopefully Monday it will be done


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Finally done! Now get your keys and let's ride http://youtu.be/IH5fh553wEY


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> Finally done! Now get your keys and let's ride http://youtu.be/IH5fh553wEY


As if this car couldn't get any better. Right on!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

CadillacTom said:


> As if this car couldn't get any better. Right on!


Thanks bro


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Picked up a polished water pump and Alternator


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I cant see it!!! Too much other shiny stuff in there...>>>>


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry. You'll see it soon enough


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Taking notes before dropping mine in..


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Hammer+pry bar=success lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Haha..it's "hammer time"


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Problems


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thankful I had disc brakes to hold the rim on. No body damage


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

wow.....


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> Thankful I had disc brakes to hold the rim on. No body damage


What happened?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Axle slid out


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Axle snapped at the hub on the ford 9"


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I hate seeing shit like this


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> Axle snapped at the hub on the ford 9"


Damn bro that's some shit. You got lucky it didn't take anything else out along with it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Axle snapped at the hub on the ford 9"


Damn on a 9"?!? Crazy....


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

When mine went it took the qp with it !!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad everyone was alright


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

Anything you can say why may of happened too much power for rearend just curious


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Too much money in his pockets cracked the axle..Damn ballers! $$$


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Balling my ass. Lol. It was just stock ford axles


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

indyzmosthated said:


> Balling my ass. Lol. It was just stock ford axles


Weak point=Ford 
Lol


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

indyzmosthated said:


> Axle snapped at the hub on the ford 9"


Sucks at least it didn't damage the car. Was axle worn or slid put at all or just snapped?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Its those dam lawn mower wheels


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Dylante63 said:


> Sucks at least it didn't damage the car. Was axle worn or slid put at all or just snapped?


Snapped off


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

lone star said:


> Its those dam lawn mower wheels


Quit it


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Fixed and back on the road again. Pulling six batteries out to cut weight. Decided there's no need for me to have 12 in the trunk


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did you check the complet waight of the car??

My 63 has 2400kg without driver


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Probably around 5000


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thinking about redoing some stuff in the trunk this winter


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you use the stock injectors with the intake? I can't get them to seat right


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Rich people and their 100k cars.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

This car is badass! I can't think of anything you could do to it.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> Did you use the stock injectors with the intake? I can't get them to seat right


You have to grind the brackets to get them to seat. Matt will give you the 411 when he sees this.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah grind the notch in the brackets. You need to elongate the holes so you can push fuel rails down further. Recommend two people. One pushing down on fuel rail and other person tighten


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Yeah grind the notch in the brackets. You need to elongate the holes so you can push fuel rails down further. Recommend two people. One pushing down on fuel rail and other person tighten


I don't have the L brackets on yet, I just can't get the injectors them selves to seat in the intake ports.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

They take some pressure to pop in


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thinking about selling? Hmm


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

indyzmosthated said:


> Thinking about selling? Hmm


HOW MUCH


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

40's


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Bumpitty bump


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

If you've never seen this car running and in person....Its insane clean>> Caprice spindle swap, LS, bulldog lean...pfftt wish I had the money!$$$$


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

king debo said:


> If you've never seen this car running and in person....Its insane clean>> Caprice spindle swap, LS, bulldog lean...pfftt wish I had the money!$$$$


I seen it a few years ago, it's real nice. Just as nice as the pics if not nicer.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks debo and kerb. One day I'll have a 61 rag but for the time being in going to mock up the rear swag bar and send it and rearend out for chrome and redo the trunk also I'd love to do silver/gray cloth seat inserts


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Car appears to be sold!


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Is the car sold?


indyzmosthated said:


> Car appears to be sold!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Have a deposit on it


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


indyzmosthated said:


> Have a deposit on it


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Props to this car. Beautiful and bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

PERRO62 said:


> Props to this car. Beautiful and bad ass! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

make me sad goin to miss seen it at the shows are u leavin the scence of lowridin


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

toddbrumfield said:


> make me sad goin to miss seen it at the shows are u leavin the scence of lowridin


Lowriding is a strong passion of mine. I'm not going away. Just coming out stronger


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Lowriding is a strong passion of mine. I'm not going away. Just coming out stronger


Well said my brotha.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Bittersweet cleaning teal tomorrow for the last time.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Throw It in The Gutter and go buy another..In my Eazy-E voice


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

It's all good. Now to find another


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

A little walk around tonight 
http://youtu.be/dRCcsLexwBE


----------



## Chevy2Lacs (May 13, 2014)

indyzmosthated said:


> A little walk around tonight
> http://youtu.be/dRCcsLexwBE


Nice


----------



## lomax108 (Apr 9, 2012)

indyzmosthated said:


> It's all good. Now to find another


I maybe have something I been restore a olds98 coupe and I wanted to sell to a good person for 4500.00 super clean let me know I stay in indiana


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Smh


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

lomax108 said:


> I maybe have something I been restore a olds98 coupe and I wanted to sell to a good person for 4500.00 super clean let me know I stay in indiana


Looks good but I have to pass


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Picked up my new 57


----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

nice ? do u have a rough sketch on what ur doin or just go with the flow


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lomax108 said:


> I maybe have something I been restore a olds98 coupe and I wanted to sell to a good person for 4500.00 super clean let me know I stay in indiana


$4500 lol


----------

